# News - Spielemarkt: Es wird ernst! Die Bundesregierung plant Verbot von Computerspielen! Jetzt handeln!



## System (19. Februar 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,632883


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2008)

> Postet in allen bekannten Internetforen zu diesem Thema Eure Meinung und gründet Initiativen gegen diesen Kontroll-Wahn! Dabei könnt Ihr Unterschriften sammeln und diese ebenfalls an Euren Abgeordneten schicken.


Aber bitte keine Online-Unterschriftenlisten. Etwas unnützeres gibt es nicht.




> Protestiert bei dem Bundestagsabgeordneten aus Eurem Wahlkreis.


Oder ladet euren Abgeordneten auf die nächste LAN-Party ein!


----------



## OyOy (19. Februar 2008)

na ja das wird dann auch nach österreich kommen sowie die onlineüberwachung da haben deusche politiker die idee gehabt und nix gemacht aber wir in österreich sofort und so darf jeder polizist der will ohne richterbeschluß auf deinen rechner sowie auf dein handy zugreifen  seit 1.1.08 

mal schauen ob wir wieder erster werden


----------



## Look (19. Februar 2008)

Politiker und Spiele = Blinde und Farben.


----------



## BigLuke (19. Februar 2008)

ich werde dem text gleich in alle meine profile reinstellen, hoffentlich bringts was


----------



## rimo11 (19. Februar 2008)

@Look ganz deiner meinung...
die haben doch keine ahnung!!


----------



## Martinroessler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

ne gute Idee, aber ob's wirklich was bringt? Ich denke eher nicht   

Die meisten Politiker im Bundestag haben sich noch nie mit Videospielen beschäftigt und werden somit *für* ein (völlig sinnloses) Verbot stimmen.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Super PcGames, dass Ihr hier das Thema in der Form anpackt und vielen Usern eine Möglichkeit bietet aktiv zu werden 

MfG


----------



## Aithir (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Naja, gibt ja immer noch den Weg einer gut formulierten, damit sie Unterstützung findet, und provokativen, damit gerade die C-Parteien die Watsche kriegen die sie verdienen  Onlinepetition beim Bundestag, Unterschriftenliste für Befürworter inklusive.


----------



## ToxicDude (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Es gab eine Zeit, da hätte ich bei solchen Aktionen mitgemacht, mich unsäglich darüber aufgeregt... doch mittlerweile muss ich ehrlich gestehen, regt mich der ganze Kram überhaupt nicht mehr auf. Zum einen weiss ich nicht genau, was solche Aktionen bringen sollen ? Interessieren wird es wohl niemanden wirklich - außer uns Gamer selbst - und ob sich dann wirklich "Schlagartig" was ändert (vor allem in Deutschland *haha*) mag ich echt bezweifeln.

Für meinen Teil muss ich sagen: Mir ist es recht schnuppe geworden, was die Regierung so verzapft ! Ein Blick ins benachbarte Ausland reicht, der sicherlich gerne meine Euronen nimmt, um mir die ungekürzte Fassung eines Spieles zukommen zu lassen. Das beste ist: Während er durch mein Geld neue Mitarbeiter einstellt, freut sich der Deutsche Unternehmer darauf, seine Mitarbeiter zum Teufel (Arbeitsamt) zu jagen  ! Ach, was liebe ich das Land...


----------



## DemonS-HorizoN (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde diesen Gesetzentwurf gerne einmal selbst lesen. Kann mir jemand evtl. sagen, wo dies möglich ist?
Ich habe bereits versucht mit google fündig zu werden allerdings ohne viel Erfolg.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Martinroessler am 19.02.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ne gute Idee, aber ob's wirklich was bringt? Ich denke eher nicht
> 
> Die meisten Politiker im Bundestag haben sich noch nie mit Videospielen beschäftigt und werden somit *für* ein (völlig sinnloses) Verbot stimmen.




Ob es was bringt? Kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen!

Aber passives Verhalten bringt *definitiv* nichts!! 

MfG


----------



## Trespin (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Eigentlich wollte ich so viel schreiben zu diesem Thema, aber der Artikel sagt eigentlich schon das wichtigste und Politiker werden diesen Text wohl kaum lesen. Daher werde ich einfach an alle die ich kenne diesen Artikel versenden und meinen Abgeordneten mal ein wenig Vernunft beibringen.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## KONNAITN (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				OyOy am 19.02.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> na ja das wird dann auch nach österreich kommen sowie die onlineüberwachung da haben deusche politiker die idee gehabt und nix gemacht aber wir in österreich sofort und so darf jeder polizist der will ohne richterbeschluß auf deinen rechner sowie auf dein handy zugreifen  seit 1.1.08


Öhm... ich glaube es kann nicht schaden, wenn du dich darüber noch mal ein wenig genauer informierst.


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

Gibts da vielleicht ne Seite, auf der man sich die Maßnahmen, die sich durch diesen Gesetzentwurf ergeben, nachlesen kann?
Vor allem die Kriterien für ein künftiges Verbot würden mich interessieren.
Und nein, der PCG traue ich in diesem Falle nicht.


----------



## ToxicDude (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.02.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber passives Verhalten bringt *definitiv* nichts!!



Na ja, aber bekomm erst mal genug Leute zusammen, um endlich "Gehört" zu werden - und hier fängt meist das Problem an ! Vor allem müsste man etwas Organisieren, was die Aufmerksamkeit aller Medien auf sich zieht. Oder meint einer wirklich, dass sich auch nur ein Furz in Deutschland darum schert, ob einer sein CS & Co. nicht mehr spielen darf ?


----------



## kavoven (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Solange in dem Rundschreiben nicht steht, in wie fern die Kritiken geändert werden, ist das ganze äußerst unseriös.

Was soll verboten werden? CS schon? Oder erst UT, Doom oder Quake?

Bei vielen Spielen, die wahrscheinlich unter diese Kategorie fallen würden, hätte ich absolut kein Problem damit und würde deren Verbot sogar unterstützen. Von daher...


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KONNAITN am 19.02.2008 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm... ich glaube es kann nicht schaden, wenn du dich darüber noch mal ein weniger genauer informierst.


Das stimmt tatsächlich. Jeder Dorfpolizist kann eine Abfrage beim Provider durchführen, ohne richterlichen Beschluss.


----------



## Martinroessler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.02.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es was bringt? Kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen!
> 
> Aber passives Verhalten bringt *definitiv* nichts!!


Ja recht haste schon ...  

Aber glaubs mir, es werden sich nur (sehr) wenige davon überzeugen lassen, gegen das Verbot zu stimmen


----------



## headcutter1001 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

also wenn das jetzt heißt das ich mein CS zukünftig nichmehr über meinen steam acc spielen kann werde ich zum händler gehen und mein geld zurück!


----------



## bsekranker (19. Februar 2008)

> *1. Was plant die Bundesregierung?*


Das interessiert mich auch, bei der reißerischen Überschrift. Also, schauen wir mal:



> - ­ Die Bundesregierung will für das Verbot das Jugendschutzgesetz ändern. Dazu müssen der Bundestag und der Bundesrat Ja sagen. Bis zum Sommer sollen die Abstimmungen über die Bühne gegangen sein.


Das man dafür das JuSchG ändern muss klingt logisch - aber was genau wird geändert? Was ist Gegenstand der Abstimmung?



> - ­ Mit den Änderungen möchte die Bundesregierung die Kriterien für ein Verbot von Computerspielen erweitern. Das wird sich massiv auf die Spielkultur in Deutschland auswirken.


Damit man diese Änderungen auf die "Spielkultur" beurteilen kann, wäre es toll wenn auch die neue Kriterien irgendwie erläutert oder zumindest erwähnt werden würden.



> - ­ Auch Spiele, die bisher problemlos gespielt werden durften, werden künftig damit verboten.


Was heißt "problemlos"? Ab 18 aber nicht indiziert? Ab 16? Ohne Altersbeschränkung?
Und was heißt "verboten"? Beschlagnahme? Indizierung? Freigabe ab 18?



> - ­ Das gesamte Bewertungssystem von Computer- und Videospielen wird damit durcheinander gebracht.


Inwiefern? Was genau ändert sich denn?


*Sorry, aber einen nichtssagenderen und undifferenzierten Artikel zu dem Thema hab ich selten gesehen. Es mag zwar "nur" ein Aufruf sein, aber immerhin ihr Journalisten.
Damit ein solcher Appell etwas bewirken kann, muss er mit Fakten überzeugen, nicht mit Populismus!*


----------



## kavoven (19. Februar 2008)

@bsekranker

Sehr schön erläutert, genauso denke ich auch. Der Artikel hätte auch in der Bild stehen können..


----------



## BitByter (19. Februar 2008)

Boesor am 19.02.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da vielleicht ne Seite, auf der man sich die Maßnahmen, die sich durch diesen Gesetzentwurf ergeben, nachlesen kann?
> Vor allem die Kriterien für ein künftiges Verbot würden mich interessieren.
> Und nein, der PCG traue ich in diesem Falle nicht.


also noch pauschaler und inhaltsleerer könnte diese 'news' kaum sein... da kann ich mich dir nur anschließen. erstmal locker bleiben und schauen was passiert.
abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, das öffentlicher protest im internet auch nur irgendeiine auswirkung darauf hat. wenn protestieren, dann vor ort und greifbar, aber im netz? witzlos... so leid es mir tut.


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

Im netz steht es auch leicht widersprüchlich.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob es jetzt um mehr Indizierungen geht, oder um generelle Verbote, also für alle.


----------



## BitByter (19. Februar 2008)

Boesor am 19.02.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Im netz steht es auch leicht widersprüchlich.
> Bin mir nicht sicher ob es jetzt um mehr Indizierungen geht, oder um generelle Verbote, also für alle.


naja... grundsätzlich reden wir hier über das JUGENDschutzgesetz...


----------



## cinderella-niki (19. Februar 2008)

Es bringt was es ist ganz einfach die Regierung SPD und CDU wollen das hier durchbringen. Ok versucht es aber in ein paar Jahren sind die Gamer erwachsen und SIE WERDEN EUCH NIE WIEDER Wählen. Ich tue es nicht meine Stimme bekommen sie nie wieder und eure sollten sie auch nicht bekommen wenn ihr wählen geht oder es in bestimmter zeit dazu berechtigt seid das ist Demokratie. Zwotens wenn sie das hier darbringen verlange ich das Bier verboten wird da dieser auch gefährlich ist es macht aggressiv und Gewalttätig.
Man sind das Heuchler jetzt entscheiden schon die schon was ich zu sehen und zu hören habe.
Ist das nicht die Aufgabe von Eltern? Oder wurde entschieden das alle Eltern in Deutschland unzurechnungsfähig sind?
Ich bin SAUER!!!!


----------



## DemonS-HorizoN (19. Februar 2008)

bsekranker am 19.02.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> *Sorry, aber einen nichtssagenderen und undifferenzierten Artikel zu dem Thema hab ich selten gesehen. Es mag zwar "nur" ein Aufruf sein, aber immerhin ihr Journalisten.
> Damit ein solcher Appell etwas bewirken kann, muss er mit Fakten überzeugen, nicht mit Populismus!*



/ACK

Hier wird noch etwas mehr auf den Wortlaut eingegangen:
http://www.playstation-aktuell.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1885


----------



## KaterFreggel (19. Februar 2008)

Als würden die Heinis auf unseren Protest hören.
Bei der letzten Wahl in Hamburg wurden die Hamburger gefragt ob die Krankenhäuser privatisiert werden sollen oder in staatlicher Hand bleiben sollten. Die große Mehrheit der Hamburger wählten dass der Staat Eigentümer bleiben soll.
Was machten die politiker ...sie machten genau das Gegenteil. 

Ausserdem bin ich längst der Meinung das wir bei jeder dWahl immer nur viele Diktatoren wählen und keine Partei die unsere Interessen vertritt.

Es müssten schon 5 Millionen Menschen vor dem Reichstag demonstrieren damit die überhaupt mal an uns denken. Und bei 10 Millionen würden sie vieleicht langsam an ihr Image und das nächste Wahlergebnis denken und uns gnädig stimmen. Danach folgen dann MwSt - und Kassenbeitrags Erhöhungen. Dazu werden die Renten gekürzt und es wird gejubelt. Hurra wir vertreten die interessen des Volkes.

Ich schreib gerne an den Abgeordneten... aber der wird sich totlachen und garnichts tun.


----------



## Paranoid19 (19. Februar 2008)

Dieses Thema ist echt langsam zum kotzen diese CDU und SPD haben nichts besseres vor außer sich um sowas zu kümmern die sollen sich lieber mal um die Arbeitslosenzahl kümmern, im Nachrichten kommt immer das sie von Monat zu Monat zurück geht, ist ja klar wenn man die ganzen 1€ Jobber wegfallen obwohl sie noch Hartz4 bekommen! 
Wenn sie es verbieten dann bestell ich mir die Spiele in den USA und lass sie mir hier her schicken.


----------



## KONNAITN (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.02.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 19.02.2008 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber die Polizei darf nicht ohne weiteres direkt auf Rechnern rumschnüffeln, und darum ging es ja bei dem neuen Gesetz und der Diskussion zur online-Durchsuchung. Dazu ist immer noch der Verdacht auf ein schweres Verbrechen sowie ein richterlicher Beschluss nötig.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (19. Februar 2008)

­





> ­ Werdet aktiv in der Debatte! Redet mit Euren Freunden, Bekannten und Gamer-Freunden über die anstehende Problematik!


Das sollten eigentlich die Politiker tun, nur da geht mangels Fachkompetenz mal wieder nix ......
Ich selbst bin Steuerflüchtling und der nette Holländische Verkäufer kurz hinter der Grenze bekommt  meine Kohle . Wahrscheinlich kehrt sich das Verhältnis eines Tages mal um , die Holländer kaufen bei uns den Stoff und wir bei denen die Games ,hehe


----------



## DemonS-HorizoN (19. Februar 2008)

KaterFreggel am 19.02.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ich schreib gerne an den Abgeordneten... aber der wird sich totlachen und garnichts tun.



"Totlachen" wird sich sicherlich keiner der Abgeordneten. 
Wäre es bei denen, die es doch tun ein Verlust? Ich weiss es nicht.  

Es kann durchaus etwas bringen, Abgeordnete auf solche Themen aufmerksam zu machen und Ihnen klar zumachen, dass man als Wähler eine Gefahr in diesem Gesetz sieht. Wichtig ist, wie eigentlich Überall, dass man sachlich argumentiert.


----------



## Kamrum (19. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mal in ein paar Foren einen Link zu diesem Artikel gepostet sowie eine 1:1 kopie mit dabei gelegt und allen meinen Freunden geschickt diese es dann ihren Freunden senden usw ^^ 

Hoffe es bringt was : Für die Community !


----------



## Yiggi (19. Februar 2008)

Oh man, das alles ist echt ein Armutszeugnis ... ! Es dürfeten echt nur Leute darüber abstimmen, die sich wirklich schon einmal mit einem Pc Spiel auseinander gesetzt haben und nicht nur aus Artikeln "wissen" was dort vor sich geht


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



> Redet mit Euren Freunden, Bekannten und Gamer-Freunden über die anstehende Problematik!


 Nö. Auch die können den Crap langsam nicht mehr hören (zumal ein Großteil eher Adventures und Sportspiele spielt, und daher nicht von den Änderungen betroffen sein wird). Die stets gleichen Kommentare der Politiker stoßen zwar sauer auf, doch viel stärker nerven die noch undifferenzierteren und teils lachhaften Aktionen der Gamer oder jeweiligen Communities. Idiotie vs. Idiotie. Schlimmer als HDDVD vs. Blu-Ray. Wenn es beim ersten Fight mal einen Sieger gibt, dann könnt ihr mich gerne informieren.

Meine Meinung zur Verschärfung der Gesetze: Mittlerweile Wayne. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Martinroessler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.02.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [..] Schlimmer als HDDVD vs. Blu-Ray.


 Und wir Gamer sind die HDDVD


----------



## Eniman (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hätte niemals gedacht, das es wirklich irgendwann mal durchgesetzt wird... Echt zum Kotzen, was Politiker tun, nur um per Bild ein paar neue Stimmen zu bekommen... Die denken wirklich auch fast alle nur bis zur nächsten Wahl.

Hoffentlich verbreiten noch viele weitere den Text weiter...  Auch, wenn es wohl nicht viel nützt...

http://www.heavygaming.de/die-bundesregierung-plant-entgultig-verbot-von-computerspielen/

Edit: Könnte jemand von der PC Games vielleicht ein wenig recherchieren und uns in einer neuen News genau mitteilen, was die Bundesregierung da im Dezember 2007 verabschiedet hat und was jetzt genau geplant ist? Wäre super!


----------



## sandman2003 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

naja wird halt importiert!!

ich kauf mir seit dem reinfall mit der orange box über steam keine dt versionen mehr.. die sprachausgaben sind eh mies.. von daher mach ich mir keine sorgen darum.. und sollen se mich doch anzeigen oder so...


wenns soweit kommt kann man sich ebstimmt sehr gut moralisch beweisen!

lol die deutschen sind im übertreiben echt einsame spitze


naja mal abwarten was kommt...


also ne demo im raum dortmund/bochum/essen/hagen oder so....

ich bin dabei leute!!

PS: das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist steam..
naja ich werd doug lombardi und gabe newell mal ne mail schreiben im steam forum! die interessieren sich ja so für uns gamer! und der dt markt ist ja auch stark!

gruß


----------



## RazorX (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Fröhlich grüsst die Zensur


----------



## Hero3 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ja, so wie es aussieht wird es nun wirklich ernst und eine solche Sache wie die hier in dieser News verbreitete ist sicherlich nicht schlecht.

Daher würde ich gerne einen Vorschlag an die PC GAMES machen: Startet doch sowas wie eine Unterschriftensammlung und überreicht diese an einen entsprechenden Politiker.

Ein ähnliches Unterfangen hat schon mal die Gamestar durchgeführt, damals in Bezug auf die "tollen" Berichte von Frontal 21.

Ob eine solche Aktion etwas bewirkt ist ungewiss, aber zumindest hat man etwas versucht und der ein oder andere Politiker wurde zumindest einmal auf uns Spieler aufmerksam gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## Eniman (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ein Verbot würde dann doch auch bedeuten, dass die PC Games Printausgabe quasi vom Markt genommen werden kann... "Böse Spiele" sind ja nicht erlaubt und nur über die "guten Spiele" zu berichten, lohnt sich wohl nicht...
Auch PCGames.de bräuchte ein neues Layout... Ganz viel rosa und ein mädchenfreundliches Pferd mit Reiterhof im Hintergrund als Header...


----------



## jeymartin (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Gibts eigentlich noch Menschen die sich eine Deutsche version kaufen?

ich kenne keinen!!!


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jeymartin am 19.02.2008 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich noch Menschen die sich eine Deutsche version kaufen?
> 
> ich kenne keinen!!!



Wie naiv muss man sein? Es interessiert keine Sau von wo du die Spiele hast. Kannst sie auch ausm Irak importieren und es ist trotzdem verboten...

Ich kenn ca. 40 Leute die Deutsche Versionen kaufen, wenn sie es denn verdienen gekauft zu werden...


----------



## Cornholio04 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Bald laufen wir wieder mit erhobener Hand durch die Straßen und schreien "***"! Nur schmeißen wir dieses mal keine Bücher sondern Spiele auf den Scheiterhaufen. Gute Nacht Deutschland! - Sorry aber bald schauts echt so aus...

Und ja, ich würde auch eine Unterschriftenaktion der PCGames sehr begrüßen! Ihr seid immerhin eins der ältesten, wenn nicht das älteste PC-Magazin auf dem Markt und habt gutes Ansehen. Vielleicht laßen sich von euch auch ein paar Entwickelrstudios zur Teilnahme bewegen. Schließlich geht es um ihren Absatzmarkt. Und da sind nicht nur die deutschen Entwickler betroffen.


----------



## Serial1981 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Soll Mann dazu noch was sagen? Bin gespant wann sie anfangen Film   Fernsehen und andere Medien einer direkten Zensur zu underlegt blos um einen Sündenbock für ihre Sozialpoltick zu finden. Warum nicht gleich ne Diktatur machts doch einfacher.


----------



## Apokalypse1001 (19. Februar 2008)

System am 19.02.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.





CnCHQ.de hilft gerne mit!!!!


----------



## ING (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

also ich find den text irgendwie ziemlich bescheiden, er vermittelt eigentlich nichts aus die botschaft das es jetzt richtig dolle und dicke kommen soll und wir jetzt alle aufschreiben sollen. es wird mit keinen wort erwähnt wie sich das gesetz auf mich (dem spieler) auswirken könnte, stattdessen wird mit schädigung der spielekultur und sowas um sich geworfen.

alles was ich bis jetzt weiß ist das das gesetz darauf abzielt gewaltätige spiele, sie sowieso indiziert werden würden, schneller indiziert werden können weil es in der vergangheit ein paar mal kam das spiele die später indiziert wurden, frei verkäuflich waren. ob mich das als (erwachsenen) irgendwie betrifft, keinen schimmer.

sonst find ich solche aktionen auch sinnfrei, politiker leben in ihrer eigenen kleinen welt. sie haben ein gutes gesichertes einkommen, eine große eigentums wohnung oder gar haus mit garten mit familie und haustier, die kinder gehen auf privatschulen und das konto erfreut sich stetigen wachstums udn wenn das nicht reicht wird mal schnell ein beschluss für eine eigene gehaltserhöhung vorgeschlagen dem natürlich alle politker fröhlich zustimmen. alles ausserhlab dieser welt ist ihnen zwar fremd aber sie sind natürlich der meinung alles daüber zu wissen.

ich bezweifle stark das jemals ein politiker diesen text lesen wird.

das verbote nichts bringen ist uns allen klar schließlich ist es auch verboten zu klauen oder andere leute zu schlagen, trotzdem passierts andauernd.

computerspiele sind einfach nur der sündenbock der politiker weil sie nicht wissen was sie gegen die jugendgewalt tun sollen. andere länder in denen es garkeinen jugendschutz gibt haben weit weniger probleme mit jugendgewalt als wir.


----------



## Jamgermany (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Maaan ey das ist auch ein Mist(nett ausgedrückt)
Haben die politiker denn nichts besseres zu tuhen, als dauernt iwelche sachen zu verbieten von denen sie keine Ahnung haben?????
Bestimmt hat jeder von ihnen einen brutalen Film bei sich zu Hause!

Hab gerade en Beitrag in nem Forum geöffnet


----------



## cinderella-niki (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.02.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Redet mit Euren Freunden, Bekannten und Gamer-Freunden über die anstehende Problematik!
> 
> 
> Nö. Auch die können den Crap langsam nicht mehr hören (zumal ein Großteil eher Adventures und Sportspiele spielt, und daher nicht von den Änderungen betroffen sein wird). Die stets gleichen Kommentare der Politiker stoßen zwar sauer auf, doch viel stärker nerven die noch undifferenzierteren und teils lachhaften Aktionen der Gamer oder jeweiligen Communities. Idiotie vs. Idiotie. Schlimmer als HDDVD vs. Blu-Ray. Wenn es beim ersten Fight mal einen Sieger gibt, dann könnt ihr mich gerne informieren.
> ...



Gratz du bist eins der vielen Opfer der Poltischen Kastration.

Meine stimme zählt doch nicht, alles fürn Arsch die machen eh was sie wollen. So ein scheiss. Wenn es mehr solche Wayne Bürger gibt können wir uns doch gleich nach einem Diktator umsehen das das wählen äh keinen sinn macht.

Jede Stimme zählt. Damit deine stimme gehört wird muss sie LAUT UND DEUTLICH JA oder NEIN schreien und nicht Wayne das gibt’s nicht in einer Demokratie. Bloß nicht auf einen Messias hoffen der alles zum guten wendet den gibt’s nur im Film oder in Büchern. Selbst ist der Bürger.


----------



## Seebaer (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ich möchte mal diese Schlagzeile lesen:

Deutsches Volk plant Verbot von Politikern.


----------



## Cornholio04 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ToxicDude am 19.02.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 19.02.2008 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wegen Menschen wie DIR leben wir in so einem Überwachungsstaat, der immer mehr dazu übergeht einfach zu machen was er will! Weil so Pfeifen, Schwanzeinzieher, Duckmäuseriche, Ja-sager, Mitschwimmer, Nixdagegenhaber so verdammt FAULE und BEQUEME Menschen wie Du sich einlullen laßen und der Meinung sind bringt doch eh nix, deswegen mach ichs au nich!

Alter wo is der Geist von ´69? Da sind die Menschen noch für ihre Rechte eingestanden und haben sich beschwert und gekämpft für ihre Freiheit! 
Aber heutzutage is sich jeder selbst der nächste und hat so dolle Argumente wie DU.  Was hast Du in dem anderen Post geschrieben " Dann kaufs ich halt im Ausland und unterstütz die. Ich liebe dieses Land!" Mit nem dicken Smiley der wohl deine Verblödung ausdrücken soll!
Bist erst 12 muss ich von ausgehen, wenn du sowas sagst. Denn ein VErbot ist ein Verbot! Das heißt das auch so lustige Menschen wie du ihre Spiele nicht mehr im Ausland kaufen können, da diese dann genauso ILLEGAL wie Drogen sind.

Jetz denk einfach nochmal drüber nach, tut mir leid, daß ich so hitzig diskutiere! Nimms aber bitte persönlich! Denn es geht hier genau um dich und deine Einstellung. Und die ist weder in Ordnung noch durch irgendwelche Argumente vertretbar. Denn selbst wenn du recht behältst, ich möchte mir nicht selbst vorwerfen müssen Nichts getan zu haben! 
Als ´03  die USA den Irak angegriffen haben bin ich auch auf die Straße und habe sogar in meiner damaligen Schule Plakate aufgehängt. Die dazu aufriefen die Schule zu schwänzen und Demonstrieren zu gehen. Was glaubst du wie das endete? Nachdem unser Rektor nie herausfand wer das war und einfach jeder Schüler hingehen wollte. Haben wir Schulfrei bekommen!
Und dann in Nürnberg waren Tausende auf den Straßen, und die Welt hat auf all die Demos weltweit geschaut!
Also sag nie es bringt nichts! Klar ahben wir keinen Krieg verhindert. Aber wir haben ein Bewusstsein dafür geschaffen, daß die USA falsch und unrechtmäßig gehandelt haben. Und ja des hat was gebracht! Heutzutage haben die USA ein weltweites ansehen von geschätzen -3, auf ner 10er-Skala.

Also es hat sich was verändert in den Köpfen der Menschen! 

Get up! Stand Up! Don´t give up the Fight  and stand up for your rights!
- Bob Marley


----------



## bsekranker (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Eniman am 19.02.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Könnte jemand von der PC Games vielleicht ein wenig recherchieren und uns in einer neuen News genau mitteilen, was die Bundesregierung da im Dezember 2007 verabschiedet hat und was jetzt genau geplant ist? Wäre super!


Da das wohl nicht für nötig gehalten wird, hab ich es mal übernommen. Voilà:



> Laut Kabinettsbeschluss vom 19.12.2007 soll das Jugendschutzgesetz vom 23. Juli 2002 (BGBl. I S. 2730, 2003 I S. 476), zuletzt geändert durch Artikel 3 des Gesetzes vom 20. Juli 2007 (BGBl. I S. 1595), wie folgt geändert werden:
> 
> *1.* § 12 wird wie folgt geändert:
> a) In Absatz 2 wird nach Satz 1 folgender Satz eingefügt:
> ...



Quelle via BMFSFJ
Zum Vergleich: bisherige Fassung


Und dafür das ganze Theater?


----------



## freakem (19. Februar 2008)

Damit wird lediglich erreicht, dass die Leute und vorallem die unter 18-Jährigen ihre Software vermehrt aus dem Internet beziehen. Der Rest kauft die Games beim Importhändler seines Vertrauens oder lässt sich die Software aus Österreich oder der Schweiz schicken. Bringt also rein gar nichts! Die Kids werden nur vermehrt in die Illegalität getrieben. Womit wir wieder bei der Kriminalisierung der Computerspieler wären. Aber das hatten wir ja schon...

Was das für die Berichterstattung in Deutschland bedeutet, muss man ja nicht sagen. Die Print- und Online-Publikationen verlieren einen Großteil ihres Basismaterials. Na dann gute Nacht. 

Kann man nur hoffen, dass EA genug Sims2-Addons produziert, damit die Hefte gefüllt werden können. Den Rest füllen die 08-15 Casual Games.


----------



## Cornholio04 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				cinderella-niki am 19.02.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 19.02.2008 18:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! Meine Meinung! Wie vorher schon ausführlichst geschrieben, die Menschen laßen sich mittlerweilen echt für blöd verkaufen! Glaubt ihr ernsthaft die da oben haben die Macht? Nur wenn ihr sie ihnen überlasst! Also steht auf und kämpft verdammt nochmal, was is nur los? Die sind ein paar Hundert aber wir sind Millionen!!!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 19.02.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Da das wohl nicht für nötig gehalten wird, hab ich es mal übernommen. Voilà:



Schau mal oben in den Aufruf. Dort sind jetzt die Artikel verlinkt, auf die sich diese Initiative bezieht. pcgames.de hat pünktlich im Dezember darüber berichtet 

Und ich möchte auch hier nochmal betonen, dass diese Initiative nicht von PC Games ins Leben gerufen wurde. Wir beteiligen uns allerdings daran - wie einige andere Webseiten ebenfalls. Die Idee stammt - wie es auch schon im Artikel steht - von Electronic Arts.


----------



## jetzmaruhehier (19. Februar 2008)

Zuerst mal sollte man nicht durchdrehen und über die Sache nachdenken. Dann merkt man auch das ein VERBOT unmöglich ist, da :

1)Zensur ist in Deutschland verboten ist ; das was momentan bei Spielen herrscht nennt man Selbstzensur, was es aber bei einem Verbot nicht mehr wäre.

2)Es gibt das Grundrecht der freien Entfaltung. Dieses wird momentan zwar schon eingeschränkt da der Jugendschutz höher steht, aber einem Komplettverbot wäre die Einschränkung wahrscheinlich zu hoch.

3)Die EU ist sich der strengen Gesetzeslage bewusst und wird einschreiten, weil in der EU freier Wettbewerb zwischen den Ländern herrschen soll und bei einem Verbot viel Geld in Nachbarländer wandern wurde und so kein fairer Wettbewerb mehr möglich ist. Das ist zwar jetzt auch schon teilweise so, aber die EU hat entschieden das Jugendschutz (noch) Ländersache ist, .

4)Es sind nicht alle Parteien für ein Verbot! Nur die CDU ist dafür alle anderen sehen die Probleme woanders und sind gegen noch schärfere Gesetze, da diese jetzt schon ausreichend seien. Vor allem die FDP ist dagegen.

5) Die Spielindustrie ist sehr groß (größer als Musikindustrie) und lebt schon lange kein Nischendasein mehr; es hängen zu viele Arbeitsplätze, die bei einem Verbot zerstört würden, dran .
Die USK selbst ist dagegen! ; es spielen HUNDERTTAUSENDE Deutsche Ego-Shooter, 
Es gibt keine Studien , die schlechte Einflüsse von Spielen belegen, sondern nur gegenteilige ,die ihnen teilweise positive Eigenschaften zu teilen und es ist bewiesen das Filme einen viel höhren Einfluss haben.

Natürlich sollte man trotzdem darüber informieren und gegen das Gesetz vor gehen, aber man sollte jetzt nicht das Ende der Welt sehen, weil das nicht kommen wird. (hoff ich   )


----------



## nUk3 (19. Februar 2008)

das hier habe ich gerade meinem MdB geschickt. für die *** einfach euere Daten eingeben.

Sehr geehrter ***, 

enttäuscht musste ich lesen, dass die Bundesregierung, im Dez. 07, einen Gesetzentwurf verabschiedete, der vorsieht, Computer- und Videospiele mit "besonders gewalthaltigen Szenen" automatisch zu verbieten. Das Gesetz soll vom Bundestag bis zum Sommer 2008 verabschiedet werden.

Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 20 Jahre alt und mache mein Abitur hier im *** Kreis. Ich bin nicht einer dieser "Dauer-Spieler", sonder ein "Gelegenheits-Spieler" (d.h. 4-5 Stunden in der Woche). 

Jedoch geht mir das ganze zu Weit! 

Ich will nicht, dass mir der Staat vorschreibt welches Spiel ich spielen darf und welches nicht...schließlich bin ich schon mehr als volljährig. 
Klar müssen Jugendliche vor solchen Gewaltspielen geschützt werden, aber nicht auf Kosten der Erwachsenen, sondern auf einen anderen Weg (z.B strengere Kontrollen).
Ich bitte Sie, sich mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzen und den unten angegebenen Text durchzulesen. Meiner Meinung nach, sollte dieses Gesetzt mit einem NEIN beantwortet werde. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
****


Darum geht's

1. Was plant die Bundesregierung?
- ­ Die Bundesregierung will für das Verbot das Jugendschutzgesetz ändern. Dazu müssen der Bundestag und der Bundesrat Ja sagen. Bis zum Sommer sollen die Abstimmungen über die Bühne gegangen sein.
- ­ Mit den Änderungen möchte die Bundesregierung die Kriterien für ein Verbot von Computerspielen erweitern. Das wird sich massiv auf die Spielkultur in Deutschland auswirken.
- ­ Auch Spiele, die bisher problemlos gespielt werden durften, werden künftig damit verboten.
- ­ Das gesamte Bewertungssystem von Computer- und Videospielen wird damit durcheinander gebracht.

2. Wie sieht denn die Realität aus?
...musste den text kürzen wegen den zeichen

Quelle: pcgames.de


----------



## bsekranker (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 19.02.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 19.02.2008 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Link hab ich übersehen, aber das lässt meine eigentliche Frage unbeantwortet: Dafür das ganze Theater?

Die größeren Logos sind ein Witz, und Spiele, die die neuen Kriterien (Gewalt zum Selbszweck, Selbstjustiz) erfüllen, werden doch eh schon indiziert.


Ich bin der Meinung, wegen solcher Lapalien darf man nicht solche dramatischen Aktionen starten - dann wird man im "Ernstfall" nicht mehr ernstgenommen...


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Februar 2008)

dieser verdammte überwachungsstaat

wenns so weitergeht (das entwickelt sich ja nicht nur bei den spielen in diese Richtung sondern überall) dann kommt für mich nur noch auswandern oder revolution in frage!!!


----------



## doom99 (19. Februar 2008)

Ich sag nur die Spieleindustrie ist stärker als die Regierung. Denn Auch die Regierung verdient an diesen Spielen. Die Hersteller werden sich was einfallen lassen um die USK oder das Gesetz zu umgehen. Bestes Beispiel: Clive Barker´s Jericho.


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> dieser verdammte überwachungsstaat



ich weiß, das ist n modernes Wort, aber was zum teufel hat denn das jetzt schon wieder mit einem Überwachungsstaat zu tun?


----------



## BitByter (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 19.02.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 19.02.2008 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke fürs recherchieren und genau meine meinung.
es geht hier um das JUGENDschutzgesetz, erwachsene werden davon ähnlich betroffen sein wie bisher: kaum. es geht nicht um das verbieten, sondern indizieren von spielen, ergo dürfen sie nicht beworben werden usw. kaufen kann man sie immer noch (nur halt unter der ladentheke).
dieses dumme und sinnlose gebashe gegen den deutschen staaten von leuten, die anscheinend überhaupt keine ahnung haben (und zwar prophilaktisch pauschal auf allen gebieten) geht mir sowas von auf den keks, das fass ich nicht (damit möchte ich nicht zum ausdruck bringen, dass hier alles toll ist. auch mich stört z.b. die sich entwickelnde überwachung, aber für die erhöhung der krankenkassenbeiträge dem staat die schuld zu geben ist beispielsweise ganz schön unsinnig.)
es ist echt unglaublich, was hier für ein dummes zeug steht... leute: in einer demokratie DARF man eine meinung haben, man MUSS NICHT (danke d. nuhr).


----------



## mytech (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

die haben sie wohl nicht mehr alle!!! 
wollen sie jetzt auch noch das alle gamer ausziehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Es ist leider momentan so, dass Computer- und Videospiele für alles den Kopf hinhalten müssen. Egal ob es um Amokläufe, schulische Vernachlässigungen von Schülern geht, immer werden als Schuld die Spiele angegeben. Der Grund dafür ist schlichtweg: Es ist ja einfach, alle Fehlverhalten auf etwas wie Computerspiele zu schieben, als nach den wahren Gründen zu suchen. Würden sie nach den wahren Gründen suchen, müssten sie ja z.b. auch die Eltern kritisieren und das machen sie natürlich nicht, weil es sie wiederum Wählerstimmen kosten würde. Dabei tragen die Eltern ja eine Mitschuld. Sie sind eigentlich dafür verantwortlich, zu schauen, wie lange und vor allem was ihre Kinder spielen. Aber die meisten kümmern sich ja nicht mehr um ihre Kinder, die werden schon von klein auf einfach vor den Fernseher oder von den Computer/Videospielkonsole gesetzt, Hauptsache sie haben ihre Ruhe. Wenn es da nach einigen Eltern ginge, dann wäre es wohl so, dass bald der Staat komplett die Erziehung übernimmt, Hauptsache man braucht gar nichts mehr machen. Wenn alle Eltern aber schauen würden, was ihre Kinder spielen, dann bräuchte man so was wie Jugendschutz eigentlich gar nicht.

Und zum Thema Amokläufe: Das hat meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts mit Computerspielen zu tun. Es ist einfach nur ein Hilferuf desjenigen. Irgendwas in dessen Leben muss in ihm so eine Wut und einen Hass aufgebaut haben, dass er so die Kontrolle über sich verloren hat. Sei es, dass er in der Schule ständig gemobbt oder fertig gemacht wurde, oder irgendwelche Lehrer in ihm einen hass hervorriefen oder er einfach keine Zukunftsaussichten mehr für sich sah. Um das herauszufinden was der Auslöser war, müsste man halt das ganze Leben so einer Person analysieren, aber da das natürlich aufwendig ist, schiebt man es einfach wieder auf die Computerspiele, ist ja mal wieder einfacher. So vertuscht man aber viele gesellschaftliche Probleme und es wird sich nichts ändern, selbst wenn man alle Spiele verbieten würde.
Also wie man sieht, hat man sich die Computerspiele einfach als „Buhmann“ ausgesucht und sie müssen für alle gesellschaftlichen Probleme herhalten. Dabei sollte man lieber dafür sorgen, dass Kinder und Jugendliche wieder bessere Job- und Zukunftsaussichten bekommen, damit wäre schon viel getan und man würde mehr erreichen, als irgendwelche Sachen zu verbieten. Aber es ist leider typisch deutsch, lieber verbietet man irgendwas, als die wahren Gründe für etwas zu suchen.

Teilweise werden sie  aber leider von den Medien unterstützt. So sieht man immer wieder sehr unseriöse Berichte im Fernsehen oder in irgendwelchen Tageszeitungen. Kann mich da noch sehr gut erinnern, da wurde zum Beispiel mal über CS berichtet, man könne dort auf Mädchen und alte Omas schießen und in einer Zeitung wurde über das Spiel berichtet, aber anstatt Bilder von CS hat man da Bilder von Soldier of Fortune gesehen, nur damit das Ganze brutaler wirkt. Da sieht man mal wie seriös heute teilweise berichtet wird.
Gerade als erwachsener Mensch kommt man sich beim Thema Jugendschutz doch sehr bevormundet vor. So werden Spiele, die nur ab 18 freigegeben sind, sogar noch geschnitten oder wenn dieses Gesetz durchkommt sogar verboten. Denn es heißt ja jetzt gewalt*haltige* Spiele und nicht mehr gewaltverherrlichende Spiele, wie früher. So könnte theoretisch jedes Spiel, in dem gekämpft wird, darunter fallen. Was hat das Ganze dann noch mit *Jugend*schutz zu tun, wenn wir Erwachsene so was nicht mal mehr spielen dürfen? Für mich fällt das dann ganz klar unter Erwachsenenbevormundung. Da bleibt dann nur die Möglichkeit so was aus dem Ausland zu bestellen, aber das ist ja eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache.

Trotzdem ist es wichtig, dass wir jetzt ruhig bleiben. Ich hoffe nicht, dass jetzt irgendwelche Spieler wieder auf die Idee kommen, den Politikern irgendwelche Hass- oder Drohmails zu schreiben. Damit ist nämlich niemandem geholfen, im Gegenteil, so was unterstützt die Politiker nur, weil sie ja dann sagen können: „Schaut mal, da seht ihr wie die Spieler drauf sind“…Gegen so was hilft nur ruhig bleiben, sein Umfeld aufklären, was wirklich Sache ist und solchen Computerspielgegnern mit sachlichen Argumenten entgegnen.


----------



## Serial1981 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 19.02.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 19.02.2008 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wan reicht es den in deinen Augen? Wenz zu spät ist brauchst du dich auch nicht mehr wären!


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

@ToxicDude: 

Wenn der Beschluß steht, dann sind importierte Spiele illegal.
Wenn du dann erwischt wirst...


----------



## G-Kar (19. Februar 2008)

So. Ich hab grad mal an meine Bundestagsabgeordnete gemailt. Ich stell euch mal den Text hier rein. Vielleicht wollt ihr Ihn euch einfach kopieren und entsprechend abändern. Ach und Danke an die PCGames Redaktion für diese schöne "Wie sieht denn die Realität aus" Zusammenfassung. Ich hab mir einfach mal erlaubt die zu kopieren. (bekomm ich jetzt ärger?)

OK. Hier mein Brief.

Guten Tag Frau Landgraf.

Als erstes möchte ich klarstellen das ich KEIN pubertierendes, gestörtes, amoklaufendes Subjekt bin, sondern ein 27 jähriger Erwachsener, der im Vollbesitz seiner geistigen Kräfte ist.

Ich möchte heute auf diesem Weg meinen Protest gegen das Vorhaben der Bundesregierung aussprechen, welches da lautet, das Computer- und Videospiele mit "besonders gewalthaltigen Szenen" AUTOMATISCH verboten werden sollen.

Um schon mal den wichtigsten Punkt meines Protestes zu formulieren zitiere ich aus dem Grundgesetz Artikel 5 "Eine Zensur findet nicht statt."

Denn das Vorhaben der Bundesregierung ist nichts anderes als genau das, ZENSUR!

Aber da ich ja noch weitere Argumente vorbringen möchte um meine Position zu verdeutlichen und zu stärken, habe ich hier eine kleine Liste angefertigt.

- Computerspiele sind nicht die Ursache für Jugendgewalt! Alle bisherigen Untersuchungen auf diesem Gebiet haben das bewiesen. 

- Spiele ohne Jugendfreigabe gehören nicht in die Hände von Kindern und Jugendlichen! Diese Meinung unterstützen ALLE! Gewalthaltige Computerspiele aber grundsätzlich zu verbieten ist absurd - schließlich werden entsprechende Bücher und Filme auch nicht verboten. Dies spiegelt auch die widersprüchlichen Aussagen der Politiker wider. 

- Deutschland verfügt im weltweiten Vergleich über den strengsten Jugendschutz. Die bestehenden rechtlichen Möglichkeiten sind ausreichend, um Kinder und Jugendliche vor nicht passenden Spielen zu schützen. 

- Wieder einmal fällt der Politik nichts anderes ein, als bestimmte Spiele zu verbieten zu wollen. So werden populistische Forderungen durchgesetzt. Das Problem der Jugendgewalt wird damit aber nicht gelöst. 

- Computerspiele sind ein fester Bestandteil der Kreativwirtschaft in Deutschland. Sogar die Politik fördert den Deutschen Entwicklerpreis für Computerspiele. Auf der anderen Seite bekämpft sie die gesamte Community.

Es mag vielleicht für viele Menschen, die sich noch nie, oder kaum mit diesem Thema befasst haben auf den ersten Blick einleuchtend sein solch ein Verbot zu fordern.

Ich könnte dies womöglich sogar verstehen, wenn ich mich in meiner Freizeit nicht mit diesem Thema befassen würde. 

Aber um Ihnen meinen Standpunkt etwas näher zu bringen, erläutere ich Ihnen einmal was in mir vorgeht wenn ich solche „Killerspiele“ (schon alleine dieses Wort ist rein propagandistisch, da mir KEIN Politiker beantworten konnte was GENAU ein Killerspiel sein soll) spiele.

Diese „Killerspiele“, wie auch viele andere, sind für mich ein Ventil, um den Stress dem ich in der „echten“ Welt tagtäglich ausgesetzt bin, abzubauen.

Manche Leute treiben Sport, andere treffen sich mit Freunden und wieder andere die vielleicht nicht mit dem Stress umgehen können trinken zu viel Alkohol oder verfallen dem Drogenkonsum oder geben sich gar Gewalttätigkeiten hin, wie wir leider häufiger in den Medien sehen können, ich spiele Computerspiele.

Wie Ihnen bestimmt ein Großteil der Computer- und Konsolenspielenden Gemeinschaft bestätigen kann/wird stehe ich mit dieser Meinung nicht allein.

Ich persönlich bin der festen Überzeugung das mich das abreagieren an fiktiven, computergenerierten Zielen, wobei NIEMAND zu Schaden kommt, da diese nur aus Daten bestehen, unter anderem zu dem Menschen gemacht hat der ich heute bin.

Ich bitte Sie daher bei der bevorstehenden Abstimmung GEGEN diesen Gesetzentwurf zu stimmen. 

Und lieber einen Gesetzentwurf einzubringen, der verhindert das Spiele welche von der sehr guten Kontrollinstanz als „ab 18“ eingestuft werden, so ohne weiteres in die Hände von Minderjährigen gelangen. 

Sei es mit den, wie ich sagen muss, leider verworfenen Testkäufen von Minderjährigen oder mit einer technischen Lösung, bei der zb. an Kassenterminals eine Meldung ausgegeben wird „Halt! Dieser Titel ist erst ab 18 Jahren zugänglich“.

Hochachtungsvoll

Euer Name


----------



## bsekranker (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Serial1981 am 19.02.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wan reicht es den in deinen Augen? Wenz zu spät ist brauchst du dich auch nicht mehr wären!


Ich wehre mich überhaupt nicht.

Als Volljähriger komm ich auch an indizierte Spiele. Und ich habe auch nichts gegen das Vorhaben, in Zukunft mehr Spiele zu indizieren -  manche Sachen haben einfach nichts in den Händen Minderjähriger zu suchen.


(Natürlich würde es theoretisch auch reichen, den Spiele das "Ab 18"-Siegel zu verpassen. Aber leider zeigen sich zu viele Verkäufer im Einzelhandel davon überhaupt nicht beeindruckt - eine Indizierung stellt da schon eine größere Hürde dar.)





			
				Lil-K38 am 19.02.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> @ToxicDude:
> 
> Wenn der Beschluß steht, dann sind importierte Spiele illegal.
> Wenn du dann erwischt wirst...


Bullshit.

Bzw. zeig mir die entsprechende Stelle im Gesetzesvorhaben - viel Spaß beim Suchen.


----------



## saythamesos19 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

A) Wenn ich nur allein das Titelbild von SAW III (Film) ansehe muss ich viel mehr Zeit damit verbringen diese paar Bilderchen aus meinem Kopf zu kriegen, also beispielweise, wenn ich Crysis, Doom 3 oder Ähnliches gespielt habe. Schlimmstes Spiel war für mich dagegen Prey (PC) und F.e.a.r (PC).

...ansonsten... habt keine Angst. So schlimm wird es nicht werden. Es wird Shooter und Spiele die es jezt gibt, ebenfalls noch nach dem Juni 2008 geben.... weil ich das sage )


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 19.02.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Serial1981 am 19.02.2008 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahso, viel lärm um fast nichts, es geht also nur ums indizieren (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)
Hörte sich hier ja schon größtenteils an wie der bevorstehende Untergang des Abendlandes


----------



## bsekranker (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 19.02.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahso, viel lärm um fast nichts, es geht also nur ums indizieren (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)


Richtig verstanden.

Es werden schlicht und einfach bisher eh schon zu einer Indizierung führende Kriterien (Gewalt zum Selbstzweck, Selbsjustiz als Lösung) gesetzlich verankert.

Außerdem werden die USK-Logos größer.

Uuuuhhhh.


----------



## Lion2k7 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

PCGames müsst ihr immer die Leute so erschrecken? ^^
Naja Deutschland wird eh zum Überwachungstaat oder Verbotsstaat, irgentwann is sogar Wasser trinken verboten....


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 19.02.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.02.2008 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na dann hat sich PCG ja (gefühlt) das erste mal auf BILD Niveau begeben.
Auch wenn die Aktion von EA ausgeht, wenn man sowas auf seiner Homepage veröffentlicht sollte man wissen was passieren wird.
Und die armen Politiker werden jetzt von zornigen Kindern belästigt


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 19.02.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Serial1981 am 19.02.2008 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Spiele in D *verboten* werden, wird auch eine Importversion verboten sein.


----------



## RamboIV (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

"Wir danken Electronic Arts für den Gedankenanstoß"

Der sah wohl so aus: 

"Liebe Redaktion(en), wir sitzen im selben Boot. Wir werden beide massive finanzielle Einbußen haben, wenn das durchkommt. Macht doch mal eine möglichst reißerische News dazu und fordert Eure Leser dazu auf, in unserem Sinne zu agieren. Natürlich müßt Ihr das anders verkaufen, etwa als Freiheitskampf der Gamer, bei dem alle mitmachen müssen."


----------



## EierWippe (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Tja, der Preis der Demokratie, Der, der mit Finanzieller Unterstützung den meisten Einflussbereich im Parteiensystem besitzt, kann die Gesetzgebung zu seinen Gunsten beinflussen. 
Politikerhandbuch 1.Seite!

Alles nur Ablenkung vom eigenen Versagen. vogelgrippe,Feinstaub,NPD-Verbot,Kampfhundverbot aber so einen wie den Kohl lässt man laufen, der hat ja sein "Ehrenwort" gegeben. 

Das hatten wir schon mal, danach wurde es für lange zeit dunkel.

Geschichte wiederholt sich,immer!


----------



## Serial1981 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 19.02.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.02.2008 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das Kinder nicht auf Gewaltmedien zugreifen zu ihren Schutz befürworte ich ohne Frage aber findest du Indizierung nicht idiotisch wen Aufklärung doch so viel mehr bewirken könnte und die Kitz kommen auch so an die Sachen. Indizierung ist eine Gefahr für jedes System für welchen Zweck auch immer und sollte nicht toleriert werden. Aufklärung, Bildung dann brauchen wir keine Indizierung


----------



## bsekranker (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Lil-K38 am 19.02.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Spiele in D *verboten* werden, wird auch eine Importversion verboten sein.


Wenn man den   -Smiley rausholt, sollte man sich seiner Worte lieber sicher sein.

Es geht hier um Indizierungen.

Indizierung != Verbot.

Verbreitungsverbot = Verbot.


Setzen, sechs.


----------



## DarkstarII (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Verständlich das EA das initiert, da sie doch mit dem Verbot von COD und anderen Spielen mit doch recht brutalem Hintergrund einen echten Wirtschaftsfaktor verlieren würde.
Naja wenn ich mal Zeit finde mache ich es!


----------



## bsekranker (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Serial1981 am 19.02.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Aufklärung, Bildung dann brauchen wir keine Indizierung


In unserer Gesellschaft imao aber nicht durchführbar.

Dazu müssten sich mehr Eltern für das interessieren, was ihre Kinder so machen.


----------



## Microwave (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Hmm klingt zwar grausam. Aber mich würde es überhaupt nicht stören wenn der geschnippelte deutsche Mist in den Läden verschwindet. 
Wobei ich mich frage was verstehen sie denn jetzt eigendlich unter   den "besonders gewalthaltigen Szenen" ? Nur Ego shooter? Oder müssen (Online) Rollenspiele wie AOC in Zukunft auch dran glauben? 
Nunja wofür die Herrn Politiker anscheinend zu blind sind ist das die Sache ein zweischneidiges Schwert ist, denn wenn sie PCspiele verbieten,
aber es sich trotzdem nichts ändert mit den nichtnützigen deutschen Jugendlichen... tja dann werden sie vermutlich wie die größten Dummköpfe dastehen. (was sie ja auch sind) 

Dann müssen vermutlich die bösartigen Horrorfilme oder die fiesen Bücher als Sündenbock dastehen. Ich werd mich jedenfalls zurücklehnen und zusehen wie Deutschland sich zum Affen macht


----------



## fredfreak (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 19.02.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 19.02.2008 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht jeder weiß, dass mit dem Zeichen "!=" ungleich gemeint ist  




Na ja...ich bin jedenfalls sehr um das niveau der Community und der Seite im Allgemeinen besorgt.
 Zum einen ist es schon arg traurig,wenn eine als professionell geltende Internetseite bei so nem Mist mitmacht. Der Kettenbrief ist nichts anderes,als das was man immer den Politikern und der Bild vorwirft: ohne genauer zu informieren gegen etwas(hier die neue Regelungen) zu hetzen...
 Noch bedenklicher isnd allerdings die reaktionen der Forenuser.
Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich jetzt in den paar Posts das Wort "Überwachungsstart" gelesen hab und als auch noch vergleiche zur Nazi-Zeit gezogen wurden, wusste ich ehct ncith mehr ob man noch darüebr lachen oder weinen sollte....eher letzteres.

Politische Angagement ist ja schön udn gut, aber so hitzköpfig udn irrational an die Disskusion ranzugeehn hilft der Sache überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Serial1981 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 19.02.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Serial1981 am 19.02.2008 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Kein Grund Computerspiele als Ausrede für einen Granken Stadt zu nutzen naja und Indizierung wird es nicht besser machen es wird die Sache nur verzögern bis jemand anderes die Verantwortung drägt aber dann ist es aber zu spät.


----------



## TheChicky (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Anstatt immer über die ach so bösen und inkompetenten Politiker zu jammern, solltet ihr euch lieber selbst politisch engagieren, um Einfluss zu gewinnen und es mal besser zu machen! 

Aber dann müsste man ja hin und wieder ein paar Stunden CS opfern und richtig aktiv mal was sinnvolles mit seiner Zeit machen und das geht natürlich nicht, zu anstrengend....


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Februar 2008)

Boesor am 19.02.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja überwachungsstaat drückt das viell nich so gut aus, aber das passiert ja auch in D
was ich meine ist, dass selbst erwachsene menschen bevormundet werden und etwas, was überhaupt nicht schlimm ist verboten wird!!

und verdammt, selbst wenn man die spiele noch irgendwo erwerben kann, lasst euch sowas doch nicht gefallen!!
sonst seid ihr auch nicht besser als irgendwelche sorry idioten die alles mit sich machen lassen, anders war es auch nicht unter der regierung hitlers, als die leute einfach es so akzeptiert haben und alles mit sich machen lassen haben! ich denke wenn im fernsehen dauernd werbung und berichte kommen würden, deutschland über alles etc. würden das die leute heute wieder glauben und alles gefallen lassen und es würde viell. genauso kommen!

also tut etwas damit deutschland nicht immer weiter versaut wird, sei es auswandern (ohne bürger können politiker eh nichts mit sich anfangen) oder schlimmsten falls irgendwann mal eine revolution starten (ich weiß klingt hart, aber irgendwann (zwar nicht jetzt) kommt mal dieser zeitpunkt wenn so weitergeht und lasst euch auch nicht versklaven zu bürgern ohne freiheiten die nur das tun was die politiker erwarten


----------



## fredfreak (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.02.2008 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auch wenn dein Umgangston angenehmer ist,als der vieler andren Schreihälse hier:
Die von mir dick hervorgehobenen Punkte meinst du doch hoffentlich nicht ernst,oder?


----------



## Serial1981 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 19.02.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Anstatt immer über die ach so bösen und inkompetenten Politiker zu jammern, solltet ihr euch lieber selbst politisch engagieren, um Einfluss zu gewinnen und es mal besser zu machen!
> 
> Aber dann müsste man ja hin und wieder ein paar Stunden CS opfern und richtig aktiv mal was sinnvolles mit seiner Zeit machen und das geht natürlich nicht, zu anstrengend....





Junge ich glaube das ist genau das was man hier grade versucht es sei den du sprichst von was anderem!


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 19.02.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Anstatt immer über die ach so bösen und inkompetenten Politiker zu jammern, *solltet ihr euch lieber selbst politisch engagieren*, um Einfluss zu gewinnen und es mal besser zu machen!
> 
> Aber dann müsste man ja hin und wieder ein paar Stunden CS opfern und richtig aktiv mal was sinnvolles mit seiner Zeit machen und das geht natürlich nicht, zu anstrengend....



Dafür bin ich zu ehrlich.......


----------



## LordMephisto (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> und verdammt, selbst wenn man die spiele noch irgendwo erwerben kann, lasst euch sowas doch nicht gefallen!!
> sonst seid ihr auch nicht besser als irgendwelche sorry idioten die alles mit sich machen lassen, anders war es auch nicht unter der regierung hitlers, als die leute einfach es so akzeptiert haben und alles mit sich machen lassen haben! ich denke wenn im fernsehen dauernd werbung und berichte kommen würden, deutschland über alles etc. würden das die leute heute wieder glauben und alles gefallen lassen und es würde viell. genauso kommen!
> 
> also tut etwas damit deutschland nicht immer weiter versaut wird, sei es auswandern (ohne bürger können politiker eh nichts mit sich anfangen) oder schlimmsten falls irgendwann mal eine revolution starten (ich weiß klingt hart, aber irgendwann (zwar nicht jetzt) kommt mal dieser zeitpunkt wenn so weitergeht und lasst auch nicht versklaven zu bürgern ohne freiheiten die nur das tun was die politiker erwarten


Harte Vergleiche.

Wenn ich mir die Änderungen die bse gepostet hat durchlese, dann sehe ich eine Auffälligere Kennzeichnung des USK Logos. Alles andere haben wir doch schon längst durch die bpjm. Ich sehe da jetzt keinen Grund auf die Barrikaden zu gehen. Sollte es doch größere Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen erwarte ich statt einem reißerischen Artikel eher eine konsequente Berichterstattung, notfalls mit Hilfe eines Rechtsexperten. 

Das was mich wirklich stört sind die großen Kennzeichnungen. Ich möchte die Games genauso wie meine DVDs auch im Regal Ausstellen. Da kommt mir eine so große Kennzeichnung sehr ungelegen. Das wiederum werden dann eher die Händler zu spüren bekommen. Ich bekomme doch jedes Spiel als Import zum gleichen Preis. Warum soll ich mir dann so eine Verunstaltete Packung im Saturn kaufen?


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Februar 2008)

fredfreak am 19.02.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn dein Umgangston angenehmer ist,als der vieler andren Schreihälse hier:
> Die von mir dick hervorgehobenen Punkte meinst du doch hoffentlich nicht ernst,oder?



warum sollte ich das nicht ernst meinen??
es war nunmal so dass bei hitler unser früheres volk nichts getan hat und sich das gefallen lassen hat, und wenn das nicht so gewesen wär, dann wär es auch nicht so schlimm gekommen. weil ohne volk und soldaten und polizei können die politiker nichts!
und mir liegt es einfach am herzen, dass die leute es heutztage besser machen
ich weiß das beispiel ist übertrieben, aber so konnte ich es am besten verdeutlichen


----------



## Serial1981 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.02.2008 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 19.02.2008 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dan bitte eine bessere Lösung  Stadt lehre Worte! Danke


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> und mir liegt es einfach am herzen, dass die leute es heutztage besser machen



Keine Angst, machen wir.
Aber bei deinem Anliegen im Bezug auf Computerspiele mit der NS Zeit zu argumentieren ist, nett ausgedrückt, geschmacklos.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 19.02.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 19.02.2008 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm okay.

Aber in der Headline der News steht Verbot.


----------



## LordMephisto (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> warum sollte ich das nicht ernst meinen??
> es war nunmal so dass bei hitler unser früheres volk nichts getan hat und sich das gefallen lassen hat, und wenn das nicht so gewesen wär, dann wär es auch nicht so schlimm gekommen. weil ohne volk und soldaten und polizei können die politiker nichts!
> und mir liegt es einfach am herzen, dass die leute es heutztage besser machen
> ich weiß das beispiel ist übertrieben, aber so konnte ich es am besten verdeutlichen


Das du im dritten Reich in den Knast kamst und schlimmstenfalls erschossen wurdest, wenn du dich gegen das Regime aufgelehnt hast ist dir hoffentlich bewusst. 

Hui, komm mal etwas runter. Das sind schon echt verdammt haarige vergleiche.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Serial1981 am 19.02.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 19.02.2008 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhmm, hab doch schon vor ein paar Seiten einen ganz umfangreichen Beitrag geschrieben, glaube du verwechselt mich da mit jemand anderem.


----------



## Serial1981 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.02.2008 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Serial1981 am 19.02.2008 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OH dann entschuldige !!!!!!!


----------



## satchmo (19. Februar 2008)

***********Bürgerinformation************

Der Bundestsag verabschiedete das Gesetz "Autofahrverbot auf deutschen Straßen". Es wird damit gerechnet, dass der Bundesrat bis zum Sommer dem Gesetz zustimmen wird.
In der Regierungserklärung findet sich folgende Begründung:
Das Auto wird von einem kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung als Waffe genutzt. Zum Schutze der Bürger und unserer Kinder sehen wir uns in der Pflicht, hier nachzubessern und das führen eines Fahrzeuges auf gewerbliche Fahrten zu begrenzen.

*Herr Proffessor Chr. Drüsenfieber zu dem Thema "fahrzeugbedingter Gewaltverbrechen"*
Das Gesetz ist schon lange überfällig, so haben wir in vielen Untersuchungen festgestellt, dass alleine der Besitz eines Fahrzeuges, zu unsachgemäßen Nutzung führt. Der Halter fährt zu schnell, es werden Botenstoffe ausgeschüttet und es entwickelt sich ein wesentlich überhöhtes Aggressionspotential, was in bestimmten Fällen zu Überreaktionen führen kann. Das Ergebnis entlädt sich schließlich in Gewalt in Form absichtlich herbeigeführter Unfälle.

*Differenzierte Expertenmeinung:*
Die hier angesprochenen, absichtlich herbeigeführten Unfälle bewegen sich im unteren Promillebereich. Schauen Sie mal:
Bei ca. 80.000.000 Bürgern kam es im letzten Jahr zu etwa 25 fahrzeugbedingten Gewaltverbrechen. Wir bewegen uns hier also in einem prozentual nicht mehr sinnvoll ausdrückbaren Anteil der Gesamtbevölkerung. Unserer Meinung nach ist es absurd, allen Bundesbürgern das Autofahren zu verbieten, weil es zu Verbrechen mit dem Fahrzeug kommen kann.
Etwas anschlicher: Es ist 100 mal wahrscheinlicher, im Lotto zu gewinnen, als einer "fahrzeugbedingten Gewalttat" zum opfer zu fallen! Schon allein dieser aus der politischen Kultur hervorgegangen Begriff ist an sich falsch und irreführend.

In diesem Sinne, willkommen im alltäglichen Wahnsinn!

PS: Ironie ist gewollt und alle Zahlen frei erfunden!


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Februar 2008)

Boesor am 19.02.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 20:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja ich finde es nicht geschmacklos
nur weil es die ns zeit war finde ich sollte man da auch richtig drüber reden können und vergleiche (ok der war hart aber geht in die richtung) ziehen und nicht immer denken: oh mein gott über sowas darf ich nicht so reden

@lord memphisto:
naja das mit knast und hinrichtung gibs hier deswegen nicht
aber wer weiß wenn es noch 100jahre so weitergeht kann das doch kommen wer weiß 

jmd hat hier ja selbst geschrieben, wenn man dann so ein spiel importiert kann man probleme kriegen, zwar keine hinrichtung, aber die strafen sind auch erstmal egal, was wichtig ist sind, was bestraft und verboten wird und die strafen ob hart oder leicht ändern nichts an der tatsache


----------



## NinjaWursti (19. Februar 2008)

Fehler: 2. Vierter Punkt, Ende des 1. Satzes: zu verbieten zu wollen. Wollt nur darauf hinweisen.

Mich betrifft das ja nicht direkt, da ich in der Schweiz wohne. Aber ich denke, wenn sowas in D durchkommt, dann geht es auch nur eine Weile bis sie so was Ähnliches in der Schweiz planen.
Ich bin dagegen!


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

satchmo am 19.02.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ironie ist gewollt und alle Zahlen frei erfunden!



  Das ist nichtmal für eine Satire ein zulässiger Vergleich


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Martinroessler am 19.02.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 19.02.2008 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde zum Beispiel die Idee sehr gut, den Bezirksvorsitzenden anzuschreiben, wenn das viele machen, dann muss er handeln, wenn er wiedergewählt erden will 

MfG


----------



## TheChicky (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Serial1981 am 19.02.2008 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 19.02.2008 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll das ein Witz sein? *DAS* nennst du "sich politisch engagieren, Einfluss gewinnen"?!?

Junge, Junge, es wird echt mal Zeit, dass dich einer vom Rechner wegholt...


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich finde es nicht geschmacklos
> nur weil es die ns zeit war finde ich sollte man da auch richtig drüber reden können und vergleiche (ok der war hart aber geht in die richtung) ziehen und nicht immer denken: oh mein gott über sowas darf ich nicht so reden



Natürlich darf man drüber reden, aber überlege dochmal was das für relationen sind.
Und der Vergleich geht überhaupt nicht in die richtige Richtung.
Argh, was ist denn das für ein Geschichtsbewusstsein?
Was haben Diktatur und Gewaltherrschaft mit einem demokratisch legitimierten Gesetzesvorhaben zu tun?


----------



## speedyter (19. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Aktion super. 
Aber Leute - bitte lasst noch mal ein Korrekturprogramm über euer Schreiben drüberlaufen.
Wenn zu viele Rechtschreibfehler drinnen sind, wird man nicht für voll genommen.

LG

Speedy


----------



## fredfreak (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.02.2008 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum letzten Abschnitt:
Du willst dass die menschen sich anders verhalten,als zu NS-zeit udn glaubst selbst alles, was irgednjemand in irgendeinem Foru mgeschrieben hat?

Es gitb keien Strafen fürs improtieren von indizierten Spielen...

so..wer hat jetzt recht? ich oder der andre irgendjemand?


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (19. Februar 2008)

fredfreak am 19.02.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der andere irgendjemand wäre dann wohl ich...

Aber ich wurde aufgeklärt, indizierte Spiele sind in der Tat nicht verboten, dürfen aber nicht an Minderjährige verkauft werden.
Und per Versand nur, wenn ein endgültiger Beweis der Volljährigkeit vorliegt


----------



## LordMephisto (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> jmd hat hier ja selbst geschrieben, wenn man dann so ein spiel importiert kann man probleme kriegen, zwar keine hinrichtung, aber die strafen sind auch erstmal egal, was wichtig ist sind, was bestraft und verboten wird und die strafen ob hart oder leicht ändern nichts an der tatsache


Stellt sich die Frage auf was man sich bezieht.
Auf den Artikel der genau Null über den Inhalt der Gesetzesänderung aussagt, oder die von bsekranker verlinkte und gepostete Meldung über den Gesetzesentwurf. Dort steht nämlich kein Wort von einem generellem Verbot oder Vertriebsverbot in Deutschland. In dem Text geht es doch nur um ein paar ergänzende Eintragungen um JuSchG. All das wird, wie ich vorhin schon sagte, längst von der bpjm indiziert oder bekommt einen klaren Stempel der USK.
Und bitte nicht vergessen, hier geht es erstmal nur um das JuSchG.
Und ich finde das gut. Als Erwachsener kann ich mir die Spiele immer noch kaufen. In den Fingern der Kiddies haben diese Spiele mMn auch nix zu suchen.


----------



## TheChicky (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.02.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinroessler am 19.02.2008 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du glaubst also, dass ihm die potentiellen Wählerstimmen von ca. einem Dutzend teils minderjähriger Spieler wichtiger sind, als die von einigen tausend besorgten Eltern, die er durch dieses Gesetz hinzugewinnt, bzw verliert, sollte er dagegen stimmen? 

Wie süß...


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Februar 2008)

Boesor am 19.02.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sowas hab ich nicht verglichen

nochmal was ich meine:

keiner kann leugnen, dass die leute gegen hitler einfach zu wenig oder nichts getan haben. sie sind einfach mitgezogen und haben sich das gefallen lassen
(ok sie hatten angst das die getötet werden, aber hätten sie früher was getan wär es nicht so weit gekommen und wenn 5 millionen leute oder mehr was getan hätten die können auch nciht alle so einfach hingerichtet werden, aber das ist jetzt nicht der punkt)

und heutzutage in deutschland lassen sich die leute auch einfach viel zu viel von den politikern gefallen und tun nichts dagegen, weil sie denken, dass man eh nichts erreichen kann, alleine stimmt das auch größtenteils aber nicht in riesigen massen

und das hab ich verglichen dass man sich nciht einfach alles so gefallen lassen soll!

und ein gesetz ist nur text, auch wenn das gesetz legitim ist, muss es nicht gut oder im sinne der bürger sein
wenn irgdndein gesetz durchkommt: schlagt alle die ein pc haben
dann ist das auch legitim weil es im gesetzbuch steht aber trotzdem nicht gut (sehr blödes beispiel)


----------



## fredfreak (19. Februar 2008)

Lil-K38 am 19.02.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> fredfreak am 19.02.2008 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp...so sieht es aus....und auch die neuen Gesetze werden daran nciths ändern. 

Nur traurig,dass diese propagandistiche Aufruf von PcGames udn EA nicht für Auklärung sorgt,sondern nur noch mehr Verwirrung stiftet.

Ps: finds übrigens gut vo ndir,dass du hier nochmal offen zu gibst dich geirrt zu haben


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Februar 2008)

fredfreak am 19.02.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum letzten Abschnitt:
> Du willst dass die menschen sich anders verhalten,als zu NS-zeit udn glaubst selbst alles, was irgednjemand in irgendeinem Foru mgeschrieben hat?
> 
> Es gitb keien Strafen fürs improtieren von indizierten Spielen...
> ...



ok das hab ich viel zu schnell übernommen, aber es musste grad schnell gehen, hab keine zeit gehabt mich drüber zu informieren
und ich hab nicht geschrieben, dass das so ist
sondern nur dass das hier jmd geschrieben hat und das ist ein unterschied

so nebenbei finde ich das "echte menschen und bürger" hier aus dem forum manchmal einfach besser die wirklichkeit aus eigenen erfahrungen erzählen können, als medien oder teilweise verlogene politiker
aber ich glaube nicht einfach das alles was hier steht


----------



## barrytrotter (19. Februar 2008)

Warum die Aufregung?
Ich mein ein paar Seiten zuvor haben ein paar Member doch schon geschrieben das es wieder nur heiße Luft ist und trotzdem vergleicht immer noch ein Trottel(tja is nu mal so  ) sowas mit der Nazizeit und andere labern weiter noch irgendwelche "ja da macht da alle mit" oder "die dummen politiker " usw. .
Lest ihr denn auch mal was die anderen User schreiben?
Vor 1-2 Wochen (ewiß jetz nimmer genau) gabs so eine ÄHNLICHE News sschonmal die sich mit der Thematik Verbot usw. beschäftigt hat und wieder haben die User bewiesen das es wieder viel Lärm um nichts ist.
Vllt. haben die Politiker bereits begriffen das die uns Gamer wütend oder wasweißichwas machen und versuchen mit solchen, ich sag jetzt mal: "sinnlosen" Gesetzesentwürfen (sinnlos deswegen weil es ja nichts verändert (siehe einige Posts von anderen Usern ein paar Seiten vorher)) nur versuchen solche Leute die keine Ahnung haben und glauben was in der BILD-Zeitung steht ruhig zu stellen?   

Um nochmal auf den Typen zurückzuführen der die Vergleiche mit der Nazizeit die ganze Zeit hier hineinflamed: Du hast wohl absolut nicht im Schulunterricht aufgepasst, ansonsten wüsstest du das so eine Machtübernahme wie sie damals Hitler geschafft hat heute UNMÖGLICH ist (hoff ich doch mal das die das inzwischen so geregelt haben^^). Wenn du jetz nicht weißt was ich mein, frag ruhig nochmal nach dann geb ich dir ein bisschen Geschichtsnachhilfe  .

Mfg


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (19. Februar 2008)

fredfreak am 19.02.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: finds übrigens gut vo ndir,dass du hier nochmal offen zu gibst dich geirrt zu haben



Zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich habe in der Headline das Wort "Verbot" gelesen und bin daher von einem Verbot ausgegangen.
Hab mir auch nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, deswegen war ich schlecht informiert.

Jetzt aber nicht mehr.


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Februar 2008)

barrytrotter am 19.02.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum die Aufregung?
> Ich mein ein paar Seiten zuvor haben ein paar Member doch schon geschrieben das es wieder nur heiße Luft ist und trotzdem vergleicht immer noch ein Trottel(tja is nu mal so  ) sowas mit der Nazizeit und andere labern weiter noch irgendwelche "ja da macht da alle mit" oder "die dummen politiker " usw. .
> Lest ihr denn auch mal was die anderen User schreiben?
> Vor 1-2 Wochen (ewiß jetz nimmer genau) gabs so eine ÄHNLICHE News sschonmal die sich mit der Thematik Verbot usw. beschäftigt hat und wieder haben die User bewiesen das es wieder viel Lärm um nichts ist.
> ...



also ich weiß nciht aber viell. bist du ja ein trottel weil du nicht gesehen hast was ich geschrieben hab.
ich hab gemeint das diese überschrift mich dazu gebracht hat das endlich mal hinzuschrieben und dass es in D allgemein in die Richtung geht dass alles mit uns gemacht wird ohne dass sich die leute mal richtig aufregen.
das bestätigst du ja anscheinend.

und nebenbei:
was sagt dir dass ein beschissenes stück papier in einem buch dir garantiert, dass so etwas nicht mehr passieren könnte??
terroristen können acuh terroranschläge machen, obwohl das verboten ist

und hitler hat früher ja einen weg gefunden die alte verfassung auszuhebeln, viell. schafft das ja irgendein gesetzes crack auch (ist zwar unwahrscheinlich aber ich denk mal niemand kenn sich hier perfekt mit allen gesetzen aus


----------



## ShiwanKhan (19. Februar 2008)

omg ihr glaubt doch nicht das der staat sowas machen würde O_o
wären die ja schön blöd
die machen das aus folgenden gründen: neue wähler gewinnen da ja in deutschland eh mehr alte säcke wohnen die sicher nix gegen ein spiele verbot hätten
warum im endeffekt das gesetz nicht durchkommt: die würden sich doch nicht eine der größten einnahme quellen zerstören   
ich mein spiele + hardware davon 19% ist schon nicht wenig  
von 1000€ bekommt der staat 159,66€ (rechnung: 1000/119x19)


----------



## fredfreak (19. Februar 2008)

Lil-K38 am 19.02.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> fredfreak am 19.02.2008 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja.. die Newsüberschrift ist wirklich äuußerst reisserich....dachte zuerst auch es handle sich um was "ernsteres".

Wie manche schon gesagt haben ist dieser Aufruf schon nahe am Bild-Niveua.


----------



## arep (19. Februar 2008)

ich denke nicht dass sowas durchgesetzt wird bzw. werden kann. wie schon gesagt nur heiße luft .
Trotzdem geht es in D in die richtung dass immermehr überwacht wird und man sich nicht mehr anonym bewegen kann z.B online durchsungen.


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gemeint das diese überschrift mich dazu gebracht hat das endlich mal hinzuschrieben und dass es in D allgemein in die Richtung geht dass alles mit uns gemacht wird ohne dass sich die leute mal richtig aufregen.



Ich weiß ja nicht ob du jetzt einen Volksaufstand aufgrund der stärkeren Indizierung von Computerspielen erwartest, aber irgendwie scheinst du das Thema wichtiger zu nehmen als es ist, wenn du schon solche gewaltigen Vergleiche anstellst.
Schonmal dran gedacht, dass es auch Leute gibt, die dieses Gesetz begrüßen?
Falls du nicht dazugehörst hindert dich niemand daran mal ne ordentliche Demo zu organisieren.
Und wenn dann eine relevante Anzahl an Personen ihren Unmut kundtut kannste dich immer noch beschweren das "alles mit uns gemacht wird".


----------



## barrytrotter (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> barrytrotter am 19.02.2008 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich hab nich gesehen was du geschreiben hast, weil ihr alle viel schneller schreiben könnt als ich . währen ich d meinen Text geschrieben hab habt ihr schon fleißig weiter diskutiert. Du bist jetzt kein Trottel mehr^^.

Aber das andere: WAS wird denn schon derzeit groß mit dem VOLK gemacht??? Außer das derzeit Games als Sündenbock herhalten müssen? Kommt mir nicht mit der Sache Alk und Kippen erst ab 18
  .

Aber warum sowas wie im Zeitraum 1930-1945 (ja 1930 das hat alles auch ne Vorgeschichte) nicht mehr passieren kann (passieren KANN alles  ) :
1. Die politische Lage ist um Welten stabiler und ausgearbeiteter als in der Nachkriegszeit(1. weltkrieg und vorher).
2. Die restliche Welt wird nach all den schrecklichen Sachen im 1. und 2. Weltkrieg wohl garantiert keinen weiteren Weltkrieg zulassen der aus EINEM Land ausgeht bzw. im Ansatz verhindern.
3. Ist so eine Machtübernahme wie sie Hitler gemacht hat in D "demokratisch" nicht mehr möglich da es manche Regelungen die es damals gab heute nicht mehr gibt. Es sei denn durch einen Putsch, aber ich glaube kaum dass das in D so ohne weiteres möglich wäre wie in anderen Ländern dieser Welt.

Verbesserungen und Kritik erwünscht wenn nötig.

Mfg


----------



## BitByter (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> barrytrotter am 19.02.2008 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es ist echt unglaublich was du hier für einen müll schreibst. allein der vergleich ist schon so unglaublich dämlich, sorry, aber jeder der dir geschichtsunterricht nahelegt hat recht. ich weiss, ich weiss, du meinst: wehret den anfängen. aber das ist auch nicht im ansatz mit dem vergleichbar, was in der weimarer republik zur wahl hitlers zum reichskanzler geführt hat. du redest hier von computerspielen, hast du das vergessen? wir müssen keinen verlorenen weltkrieg, kein versailler diktat und keinen imperialismus verdauen. die arbeitslosigkeit ist im vergleich zu damals ein witz und lebensqualität eine völlig andere. von der völkerverständigung ganz abgesehen... mein gott könnte ich mich aufregen über sowas


----------



## fredfreak (19. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 19.02.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> und hitler hat früher ja einen weg gefunden die alte verfassung auszuhebeln, viell. schafft das ja irgendein gesetzes crack auch (ist zwar unwahrscheinlich aber ich denk mal niemand kenn sich hier perfekt mit allen gesetzen aus



Nicht wirklich.....bei der Machtübernahme Hitlers wurde die damalige Verfassung nicht ausgehebelt. Zumindest nicht zu dem Zeitpunkt wo er gewählt wurde.
Aber egal,das wurde ja schon von anderen ausführlich beschrieben.

Fakt ist,dass dieser völlig normale Gesetzesentwurf für ein (überzogenes) Jugendschutzgesetz reichlich wenig(nämlci hüberhaupt nichts) mit der Machtübernahme Hitlers zu tun hat...


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Februar 2008)

also noch ein letztesmal dann hör ich auf:

ich habe als erstes nur geschrieben, dass sich die bürger zu viel gefallen lassen und das es zur zeit hitlers auch so war dass leute sich zu viel gefallen lassen haben, was aus ihrem staat gemacht wird

und wahrscheinlich hätte niemand drauf geantwortet wenn ich nicht hitler geschrieben hätte, und dann kommen plötzlich andere beiträge mit todesstrafe weimarer republik und sonst was für genaue geschichtssachen, die dabei erstmal nicht nicht von mir gesagt wurden
wenn ihr nicht nur über meine aussage reden könnt sondern plötzlich die gesamte nazi geschichte beginnt kann ich nichts dafür
und ihr wollt doch nicht sagen dass die deutschen früher alles mögliche getan haben um sich das nicht gefallen zu lassen

und wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe:
ich habe nicht gemeint auch wenn ich es viell. komisch geschrieben hab, dass es heute wieder so weit kommen könnte sondern eher dass die meisten leute irgendwelche schlimme propaganda wieder glauben würden wenn sie im tv zb. gut genug dargestellt wird, so weit könnte es wieder kommen meinte ich


----------



## modderfreak (19. Februar 2008)

Lächerlich? Werden als nächstes wieder Bücher verbrannt?
Und wiedereinmal ist man froh, Österreicher zu sein.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Februar 2008)

Wer dies alles gleichgültig sieht und meint, es wäre nur eine Kleinigkeit, der hat anscheinend kaum Ahnung von Politik.
Das wird wohl nur der anfang sein, ich schätze mal, dass das nur der Anfang ist, da man keine zu extremen Gesetzte rausbringen will und kann, vermutlich werden auch danach Gesetze und Richtlinien schrittweise verschärft.
Nennt mich einen Pesimissten, aber derartiges ist schon viel zu oft passiert.

Außerdem gibt es für indizierte Spiele ein Werbeverbot - so weit nichts geändert wurde, darf man also z.B. in der PCGames noch nicht einmal den Namen dieser Spiele erwähnen. Unter solchen Umständen ist es auch fraglich, ob überhaupt noch jedes halbwegs wichtige Spiele eine deutsche Version bekommt. Da bleit zwar noch der Import, aber der wird dadurch für Unternehmen wohl auch nicht gewinnbringender..

btw: In diesem Forum etwas zu schreiben, kann man wohl kaum als politisches Engagement nennen.

@FetterKasten: Manche Menschen glauben onehin auch alles, was in der Bildzeitung steht, solche Menschen wird es immer geben. Und Leute, die keine Ahnung von Spielen haben glauben auch schlechter gemachte Berichte. Dann heißt es in bester Bild-Leser-Manier "ich hab meine Meinung dazu".
Da brauch man keine Propaganda. Für die gibt es sowieso meist zu viele Informationsquellen.


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

XIII13 am 19.02.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer dies alles gleichgültig sieht und meint, es wäre nur eine Kleinigkeit, der hat anscheinend kaum Ahnung von Politik.



Ok, jetzt wirds spannend.




> Das wird wohl nur der anfang sein, ich schätze mal, dass das nur der Anfang ist, da man keine zu extremen Gesetzte rausbringen will und kann, vermutlich werden auch danach Gesetze und Richtlinien schrittweise verschärft.



Ok, sagt dir das deine Glaskugel oder deine "Ahnung von Politik"? Ich hätte dann gerne mehr Details, was wird also passieren?




> Nennt mich einen Pesimissten, aber derartiges ist schon viel zu oft passiert.



Beispiele bitte. Bislang habe ich ja eigentlich gedacht, die Indizierungspraxis in Deutschland ist mit der zeit immer milder geworden, siehe z.B. die frühen Werke der Ärzte)


----------



## bsekranker (19. Februar 2008)

XIII13 am 19.02.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gibt es für indizierte Spiele ein Werbeverbot - so weit nichts geändert wurde, darf man also z.B. in der PCGames noch nicht einmal den Namen dieser Spiele erwähnen.


Falsch. Dem steht zum Glück die Pressefreiheit im Weg.

Sollten einzelne Zeitschriften indizierte Titel ganz unterschlagen (iirc CBS) oder "verstümmeln" (D**m, Q**k*, etc.), dann ist das Verlagspolitik.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Februar 2008)

bsekranker am 19.02.2008 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.02.2008 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da muss ich zugeben, dass ich nciht der Experte bin, aber ich meine darüber mal was gelesen zu haben und man liest desöfteren in vielen Zeitschriften Sätze wie Z.B. in einer PCGames "...Nachfolger eines indizierten Spiels...".


----------



## Mathe (19. Februar 2008)

Ich finds klasse. Ihr beschwert euch alle, in Deutschland würden sich die Leute viel zu wenig für Politik interessieren und ihr selbst macht den Mund nur auf, wenn es um die harte Splatter-Orgie geht. Warum rafft sich nicht mal wer auf und startet eine Aktion gegen die ganzen Bankvorstände, die immer noch Pensionen in horrender Höhe erhalten, nachdem sie die Banken an die Wand gefahren haben; wer kommt dafür auf? WIR! Lasst euch mal darüber so aus; ihr habt Probleme


----------



## fredfreak (19. Februar 2008)

XIII13 am 19.02.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 19.02.2008 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber nur aus Sicherheitsgründen....kein Beamter guckt darauf ob der Name eiens solchen Spiels in den Medien erwähnt wird....die öffentlich-rechtlichen nenenn ja auch des öfteren den ersten teil von Doom, der meiens Wissens nach indiziert ist.


----------



## bsekranker (19. Februar 2008)

XIII13 am 19.02.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 19.02.2008 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du mein Posting gelesen und verstanden?

Solche Sachen sind Verlagspolitik und nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.

http://www.golem.de/0301/23709-3.html


----------



## bernder (19. Februar 2008)

Mathe am 19.02.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds klasse. Ihr beschwert euch alle, in Deutschland würden sich die Leute viel zu wenig für Politik interessieren und ihr selbst macht den Mund nur auf, wenn es um die harte Splatter-Orgie geht. Warum rafft sich nicht mal wer auf und startet eine Aktion gegen die ganzen Bankvorstände, die immer noch Pensionen in horrender Höhe erhalten, nachdem sie die Banken an die Wand gefahren haben; wer kommt dafür auf? WIR! Lasst euch mal darüber so aus; ihr habt Probleme



diese Seite heißt  pcgames.de


----------



## NSA (19. Februar 2008)

Hab vor 15 Jahren, als Teenager alles gespielt was in Deutschland ab18, verboten oder auf dem index war (wolfenstein 3D, blood, Duke) und werd mir heut zutage als Alter Sack, wohl kaum das Spielen von unsern Politikerspacken verbieten lassen.
Die können verbieten was sie wollen, am ende treiben sie nur noch mehr leute zum illegalen saugen.
Achja und die Softwareindustrie ins Ausland.

Als Spieleentwickler würd ich eh nach Spanien abhauen, bei dem vielen schlechten Wetter hier, kann man ja garnicht kreativ werden.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Februar 2008)

Boesor am 19.02.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.02.2008 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte damit, dass es öfters passiert ist, dass Gesetze in kleinen Schritten verschärft werden, und sich dann halt viele dachten, ist ja nur eine kleine unbedeutende Änderung, ist ja nciht so schlimm. Das summiert sich dann aber. Deswegen meine ich, dass man so immer kritisch beobachten sollte. Hatte über sowas letztens gelesen, find aber gerade keinen Link. Wer aber weitersuchen.
Wie es im Endeffekt mit den jetzigen Änderungen läuft, kann aber nur ein Rechtsexperte sagen.





> > Nennt mich einen Pesimissten, aber derartiges ist schon viel zu oft passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Beispiele bitte. Bislang habe ich ja eigentlich gedacht, die Indizierungspraxis in Deutschland ist mit der zeit immer milder geworden, siehe z.B. die frühen Werke der Ärzte)


Ich meinte damit eher Gesetze, die schrittweise verstärkt wurden, oder nur unter Bedingungen und Koprimissen verabschieden konnten, diese aber bei späteren Änderungen entfernt haben.
Aber das die Indizierungspraktiken bei Spielen nicht milder werden, sollte jeder erkennen.


----------



## bernder (19. Februar 2008)

Mathe am 19.02.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds klasse. Ihr beschwert euch alle, in Deutschland würden sich die Leute viel zu wenig für Politik interessieren und ihr selbst macht den Mund nur auf, wenn es um die harte Splatter-Orgie geht. Warum rafft sich nicht mal wer auf und startet eine Aktion gegen die ganzen Bankvorstände, die immer noch Pensionen in horrender Höhe erhalten, nachdem sie die Banken an die Wand gefahren haben; wer kommt dafür auf? WIR! Lasst euch mal darüber so aus; ihr habt Probleme



diese Seite heißt  pcgames.de   
und außerdem heißt das ja nicht das sie an anderer stelle nicht auch gegen


> die ganzen Bankvorstände, die immer noch Pensionen in horrender Höhe erhalten


 protestieren


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

XIII13 am 19.02.2008 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das die Indizierungspraktiken bei Spielen nicht milder werden, sollte jeder erkennen.



Wie mans nimmt, wenn man sich mal die Änderungen anschaut, die für C&C 1 notwendig waren im Vergleich zu aktuellen Strategiespielen.
Da müssen keine "Blechkameraden" ins Gras beißen.


----------



## bsekranker (19. Februar 2008)

Mathe am 19.02.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds klasse. Ihr beschwert euch alle, in Deutschland würden sich die Leute viel zu wenig für Politik interessieren und ihr selbst macht den Mund nur auf, wenn es um die harte Splatter-Orgie geht. Warum rafft sich nicht mal wer auf und startet eine Aktion gegen die ganzen Bankvorstände, die immer noch Pensionen in horrender Höhe erhalten, nachdem sie die Banken an die Wand gefahren haben; wer kommt dafür auf? WIR! Lasst euch mal darüber so aus; ihr habt Probleme


Kann ich nur zustimmen (der Kernaussage, nicht unbedingt dem Beispiel Vorstandsgehälter).

In Deutschland (und dem Rest der Welt) läuft so viel schief, und das interessiert euch einen Scheiß. Aber nur weil ein paar Spiele zusätzlich auf dem Index landen sollen, fängt das Geheule über den Überwachungsstaat und unfähige Politiker an und es kommen die ersten Vergleiche mit Nazideutschland (Godwin, ick hör dir trapsen).

Halt nach der alten Maxime: Mich interessiert nur, was mich direkt betrifft. Das ist euer gutes Recht, aber bitte verwechselt das nicht mit Politik. So eine Einstellung ist nicht politisch, sondern ignorant.


So, Amen - die Diskussion ermüdet mich. Ich klink mich aus.


----------



## fredfreak (19. Februar 2008)

XIII13 am 19.02.2008 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das die Indizierungspraktiken bei Spielen nicht milder werden, sollte jeder erkennen.



jepp...denn immerhin kommen jetzt auch so selten extra-uncut Versionen raus und beim neuesten Half life Spiel wurden ja auch die gegnermodells durch Roboter ausgetauscht und brutale Gansgter Spiele ala GTA werden indiziert....

Generell wüsste ich von keinem Spiel,was heutzutage strenger als früher bewertet wurde.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Februar 2008)

Boesor am 19.02.2008 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.02.2008 22:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab doch gesagt, dass sie *nicht* milder werden. Oder verstehe ich das posting falsch?


----------



## trooper2000 (19. Februar 2008)

Das passt auch dazu:
Politiker von SPD und Grünen üben scharfe Kritik an dem CDU-Bundestagsabgeordneten Nitzsche: Der sächsische Parlamentarier wirbt im Wahlkampf mit dem Motto "Arbeit, Familie, Vaterland" – einem Slogan, den auch die rechtsradikale NPD für ihren Bundesparteitag im vergangenen Jahr ausgewählt hatte.
DDP

Henry Nitzsche: "Arbeit, Familie, Vaterland"

Dresden/Berlin - "Wer bei der NPD abschreibt, hat im Bundestag nichts verloren", sagte Grünen-Chefin Claudia Roth laut einem Bericht des "Tagesspiegel". Auch SPD-Vorstandsmitglied Niels Annen warf Nitzsche eine politische Entgleisung vor: Nitzsche unternehme den "Versuch einer Anbiederung an ein rechtes Wählerklientel", sagte er dem Blatt. 

Nitzsche, der bei der Bundestagswahl erneut ein Direktmandat für die CDU erringen will, hat seinen Wahlkampf unter das Motto "Arbeit, Familie, Vaterland" gestellt, wie auf seiner Homepage zu lesen ist. Die NPD hatte diesen Slogan als Motto für ihren Bundesparteitag im Herbst 2004 im thüringischen Leinefelde ausgewählt. Geprägt wurde die Parole vom französischen Vichy-Regime, das während des Zweiten Weltkrieges mit den Nazis kollaborierte. 

Der CDU-Politiker war wegen abfälliger Äußerungen über Ausländer bereits im Herbst 2003 ins Gerede gekommen. So hatte er etwa in einem Interview zum Wahlverhalten türkischstämmiger Deutscher gesagt, es sei "vergebliche Liebesmüh", um deren Stimmen zu buhlen, eher werde "einem Muslim die Hand abfaulen", als dass er CDU wähle. Nitzsche hatte seine Äußerungen damals nach heftiger Kritik und Forderungen nach einem Ausschluss aus Partei und Bundestagsfraktion zunächst bedauert und sich kurz darauf entschuldigt. Bei der Bundestagwahl 2002 hatte er im Wahlkreis Kamenz-Hoyerswerda-Großenhain ein Direktmandat errungen. Zuvor saß er acht Jahre lang im sächsischen Landtag.


----------



## trooper2000 (19. Februar 2008)

und jetzt behaupte mal einer diese partei sei nich rechtsgerichtet
zustände wie in china sind nicht mehr fern


----------



## XIII13 (19. Februar 2008)

fredfreak am 19.02.2008 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.02.2008 22:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du willst doch nicht etwa im Ernst Half Life 1+2 (wurden doch nie charachter ausgetauscht, oder?) mit Soldiers of Fortune vergleichen, oder?  
GTA wurde auch früher nicht indiziert.
Ausserdem bezog ich mich auf die Jetzt-Zeit. Ausserdem: Guck dir mal das Thema an. In den letzten Jahren wurden die Gesetze da lockerer, aber wenn du dir die Bayrischen Entwürfe oder das neue Jugendschutzgesetz anguckst, wird da ein Trend deutlich. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Spiele während dieser Diswskusssion sowieso härter bewertet werden.

@:Trooper200: Aber auch lustig, dass der sich noch wundert, warum die nicht die CDU wählen.  Wird wohl aber eher ein Einzelfall gewesen sein.


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2008)

trooper2000 am 19.02.2008 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt behaupte mal einer diese partei sei nich rechtsgerichtet
> zustände wie in china sind nicht mehr fern



Ah, danke, ich dachte schon ich muss in diesen Thread ohne den total bescheuerten, aber dennoch modernen, China Vergleich auskommen.
Dann hätten wir ja jetzt alles zusammen denke ich, Hitler, China....oder fehlt noch was?


----------



## Remmus (19. Februar 2008)

Mal eine Frage zwischendrin:

Im Artikel steht "Bitte beachte, dass diese Initiative nicht von PC Games ins Leben gerufen wurde."

Worauf bezieht sich das? Auf den Artikel und die Hinweise was man tun kann? Wenn nicht, welche Initiative meint man genau und wer hat sie ins Leben gerufen? *etwas verwirrt ist*


----------



## XIII13 (19. Februar 2008)

Remmus am 19.02.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage zwischendrin:
> 
> Im Artikel steht "Bitte beachte, dass diese Initiative nicht von PC Games ins Leben gerufen wurde."
> 
> Worauf bezieht sich das? Auf den Artikel und die Hinweise was man tun kann? Wenn nicht, welche Initiative meint man genau und wer hat sie ins Leben gerufen? *etwas verwirrt ist*



Diese Inititative, bzw. der größte Teil des Textes, die Aufforderungen, z.B. und Abgeordnete anzuschreiben oder den Text zu kopieren. Macht im Endeffekt nicht den Unterschied.


----------



## wOJ (19. Februar 2008)

Ich werde weiterhin die selben Spiele spielen und wenn es sein muss auch im Ausland kaufen.  Auch wenn ich mich damit strafbar mache..


----------



## Remmus (19. Februar 2008)

XIII13 am 19.02.2008 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Inititative, bzw. der größte Teil des Textes, die Aufforderungen, z.B. und Abgeordnete anzuschreiben oder den Text zu kopieren.


Ok, woher stammt der größte Teils des Textes dann, bzw. wer hat die Initiative gestartet?


----------



## Montares (19. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

  importhändler allez


----------



## XIII13 (19. Februar 2008)

Remmus am 19.02.2008 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.02.2008 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wit ichs mitbekommen habe EA, wie viel nun aber wirklich davon von EA ist, weiß ich auch nicht genau.
Das grundlegende stammt aber von denen, das steht schon auf vielen Websiten.


----------



## Remmus (19. Februar 2008)

XIII13 am 19.02.2008 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> So wit ichs mitbekommen habe EA, wie viel nun aber wirklich davon von EA ist, weiß ich auch nicht genau.
> Das grundlegende stammt aber von denen, das steht schon auf vielen Websiten.


Hm, ok. Danke. 

Hat so imo einen etwas faden Beigeschmack, da man es so interpretieren könnte, dass die Spieleindustrie nur versucht ihren Absatzmarkt zu erhalten, wenn sie sowas startet. Hm


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2008)

Remmus am 19.02.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 19.02.2008 23:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich geht es ihnen darum  Stellt euch mal vor, es würde irgendwann mal wirklich soweit kommen, dass hier bestimmte Spiele nicht mehr veröffentlicht werden dürften, dann würden den Entwicklern ja einige Verkäufe flöten gehen.


----------



## SpineBuster (20. Februar 2008)

Bestimmte Spiele sollen verboten werden ? das ist mir persönlich scheiß egal ... Und ob es der Jugend gegen den Strich geht Spiele zu spielen, die für IHR Alter empfohlen sind, naja ... ist mir ebenso scheiß egal. Für meine Wenigkeit ändert sich rein gar nichts.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (20. Februar 2008)

ich beziehe die meisten games schon lange ausm ausland. heutzutage kann eh schon jeder englisch. mir egal ob ich mich schtrafbar mache. will eh auswandern und zwar in einen staat in dem wierklich demokratie herrscht. hier tendiert es ja immer mehr zu diktatur!!! auserdem schäm ich mich für eine land das perverse wie zb. kinderschänder in schutz nimmt und das sich politiker auch noch davür einsetzen. warum gibt es keine inititatieve die fordert das politiker ihr maul nicht so weit aufreisen dürfen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2008)

*Noch ein Hinweis an alle: Lasst bitte solche Beiträge, in denen ihr irgendwas davon schreibt, dass ihr euch dann die Spiele auf anderem Wege oder dergleichen besorgen werdet. Sowas hat hier im Forum nichts zu suchen und solche Beiträge werden sofort editiert oder gelöscht, also lasst es bitte. Danke!*


----------



## Darth-Somebody (20. Februar 2008)

und wenn die meisten spiele verboten sind wundern sich die politiker, dass sich nichts geändert hat und reden über das problem, dass sich die leute die spiele nun illegal besorgen und fordern deswegen ein internationales killerspieleverbot xD


----------



## Jacro (20. Februar 2008)

Ich stimme BSE grundsätzlich zu. Man sollte nicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen. Dennoch (bin Jura-Student) ist die Gesetzesformulierung ernst zu nehmen. Die Begriffe sind sehr wage und können in einem Rechtsstreit mehrdeutig ausgelegt werden. Es ist folglich Sache des Richters im einzelnen Fall zu entscheiden, ob ein Spiel nun "Gewalt zum Selbstzweck" darstellt, oder eben nicht. Was ist zum Beispiel in einem C&C "Zweck des Spieles"? Die Vernichtung des Gegners, also ist Gewalt Selbstzweck. Wie ihr merken werdet ist auch das Wort "Selbszweck" mehrdeutig. So kann man es interpretieren wie ich es gerade getan habe, oder auf eine vernünftigere Weise. Wenn allerdings dieses Gesetz angenommen wird, steht dem Richter meiner Ansicht nach eine ziemlich Handlungsfreiheit ins Haus. 
Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass dieses Gesetz nicht angenommen wird, aus eben diesen oben genannten Gründen. 
Es gibt durchaus Politiker, die einfach vor sich hin politisieren. Es gibt aber andere, meiner Meinung nach der grössere Teil, welcher diesen Job mit Freude und für das Vaterland macht. Eben diese werden diese Schwammigkeiten erkennen, da sie oft mit Gesetzesentschlüssen zu tun haben, und dementsprechend dagegen stimmen. 
Nichts desto trotz bin ich froh, in der Schweiz zu leben, wo vorerst diese "Hatz" auf Computerspieler noch nicht eingesetzt hat. 

Zum Schluss noch dieser Gedanke: hab gerade im GEO gelesen, dass die Spielergemeinschaft in Deutschland in der Anzahl die grösste Deutsche Partei (weiss nicht mehr welche) übertrifft. Wenn es also gelingt, auch die spielenden Firmeninhaber und Eltern und sonstige Menschen, die hier niemals posten werden, anzusprechen, wird so ein Entschluss erst recht nicht durchkommen.

Dennoch, und dann ist wirklich fertig, bin ich auch ganz klar der Meinung, Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren *müssen* (auch gegen ihren Willen) vor zu gewalttätigen Spielen geschützt werden. Bevormundung von Erwachsenen geht aber zu weit. Da sind wir uns ja alle einig   

In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht!


----------



## cinderella-niki (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.02.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist leider momentan so, dass Computer- und Videospiele für alles den Kopf hinhalten müssen. Egal ob es um Amokläufe, schulische Vernachlässigungen von Schülern geht, immer werden als Schuld die Spiele angegeben. Der Grund dafür ist schlichtweg: Es ist ja einfach, alle Fehlverhalten auf etwas wie Computerspiele zu schieben, als nach den wahren Gründen zu suchen. Würden sie nach den wahren Gründen suchen, müssten sie ja z.b. auch die Eltern kritisieren und das machen sie natürlich nicht, weil es sie wiederum Wählerstimmen kosten würde. Dabei tragen die Eltern ja eine Mitschuld. Sie sind eigentlich dafür verantwortlich, zu schauen, wie lange und vor allem was ihre Kinder spielen. Aber die meisten kümmern sich ja nicht mehr um ihre Kinder, die werden schon von klein auf einfach vor den Fernseher oder von den Computer/Videospielkonsole gesetzt, Hauptsache sie haben ihre Ruhe. Wenn es da nach einigen Eltern ginge, dann wäre es wohl so, dass bald der Staat komplett die Erziehung übernimmt, Hauptsache man braucht gar nichts mehr machen. Wenn alle Eltern aber schauen würden, was ihre Kinder spielen, dann bräuchte man so was wie Jugendschutz eigentlich gar nicht.
> 
> Und zum Thema Amokläufe: Das hat meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts mit Computerspielen zu tun. Es ist einfach nur ein Hilferuf desjenigen. Irgendwas in dessen Leben muss in ihm so eine Wut und einen Hass aufgebaut haben, dass er so die Kontrolle über sich verloren hat. Sei es, dass er in der Schule ständig gemobbt oder fertig gemacht wurde, oder irgendwelche Lehrer in ihm einen hass hervorriefen oder er einfach keine Zukunftsaussichten mehr für sich sah. Um das herauszufinden was der Auslöser war, müsste man halt das ganze Leben so einer Person analysieren, aber da das natürlich aufwendig ist, schiebt man es einfach wieder auf die Computerspiele, ist ja mal wieder einfacher. So vertuscht man aber viele gesellschaftliche Probleme und es wird sich nichts ändern, selbst wenn man alle Spiele verbieten würde.
> Also wie man sieht, hat man sich die Computerspiele einfach als „Buhmann“ ausgesucht und sie müssen für alle gesellschaftlichen Probleme herhalten. Dabei sollte man lieber dafür sorgen, dass Kinder und Jugendliche wieder bessere Job- und Zukunftsaussichten bekommen, damit wäre schon viel getan und man würde mehr erreichen, als irgendwelche Sachen zu verbieten. Aber es ist leider typisch deutsch, lieber verbietet man irgendwas, als die wahren Gründe für etwas zu suchen.
> ...



 Schöner Text dem ich nur zustimmen kann.    



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.02.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade als erwachsener Mensch kommt man sich beim Thema Jugendschutz doch sehr bevormundet vor. So werden Spiele, die nur ab 18 freigegeben sind, sogar noch geschnitten oder wenn dieses Gesetz durchkommt sogar verboten.



So wie die Deutsche Version von HL2EPI2 die als AB18 in den Geschäften ist aber eher einer ab 16 Version ähnelt.

Das unbestätigten Tatsachen zu diesem Gesetzesentwurf führen intersiert keinen. Ein gewisser Politiker hat im Fernsehen noch vor den Experten auf die Hexe Pc-Spiel gezeigt. Wo sind die beweise das Pc-Spiele Amokläufe verursachen oder zu Gewaltausbrüchen führen ganz zu schweigen das das eine Verschärfung nötig sei und weshalb? Seit wann ist Fiktion Jugendgefährdend?

Damit werden auch solchen Politikern sämtliche Tore verschlossen. Die auf stimmen fang aus sind durch brüllen von Parolen ohne beweise zu haben den Medien die Solche Hetzten unterstützt haben wird Einhalt geboten.


----------



## oceano (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Mal unabhängig davon wie ernst man den Artikel hier nehmen kann......

Es gibt soviele Sachen in diesem Land zu kaufen, die man zumindest als grenzwertig bezeichnen kann und nicht in Kinderhände gehören. ZB Splatter- und Brutalo-Filme, Pornos, Alkohol, Zigaretten, und sogar Waffen. Für all diese Sachen wurden entsprechende Lösungen gefunden, Pornos kann man nur im Sex-Shop kaufen (Eintritt ab 1, Alkohol und Zigaretten dürfen auch nur an Erwachsene verkauft werden (trotzdem stehen sie in jedem Laden rum!), und Waffen kann man mit der entsprechenden Berechtigung erstehen (sogar schon wenn man noch nicht volljährig ist).

Ich frag mich wieso man nicht einfach für Spiele ähnliche Massnahmen finden kann. ZB Ein Gameshop mit Zutritt nur für Erwachsene ähnlich dem Sex-Shop. Nein, stattdessen wären einigen ein Total-Verbot von gewalthaltigen Spielen gleich am liebsten. Und das obwohl noch nichtmals irgendwelche schädigenden Wirkungen seriös nachgewiesen werden konnten. Aber selbst wenn es irgendwelche Wirkungen auf das Gemüt eines Kindes gäbe, so bezweifle ich dennoch, dass diese schlimmer wären als die Wirkungen die die anderen genannten Sachen zur Folge haben. Vor allem die physischen Schäden von Alkohol und Zigaretten, aber hier wird nicht so rigoros gehandelt. Hier überlässt man den Erwachsenen die vollkommene Entscheidungsfreiheit ob und wie sehr sie sich schädigen. 
Auch scheint man hier komischerweise die ganzen Schlupflöcher zu akzeptieren, die sich bei der Masse von Angeboten automatisch ergeben. An jeder Ecke kann man Alk und Tabakwaren kaufen, da ist es doch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein Kinderspiel irgendwo was zu ergattern.


----------



## Playsi2 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Die Spieleindustrie hat halt zu wenig Lobbyisten in der Politik. 
Siehe Energiewirtschaft, Tabakindustrie usw. da können die nicht mal eben was ändern. Denn immerhin kriegen die Politiker da ja ihr Geld für die ganzen "Nebenbeschäftigungen" her....
Jetzt braucht mir bloß keiner kommen von wegen Politiker sind keine Lobbyisten. Derjenige glaubt auch noch an den Weltfrieden...


----------



## XIII13 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 20.02.2008 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal unabhängig davon wie ernst man den Artikel hier nehmen kann......
> 
> Es gibt soviele Sachen in diesem Land zu kaufen, die man zumindest als grenzwertig bezeichnen kann und nicht in Kinderhände gehören. ZB Splatter- und Brutalo-Filme, Pornos, Alkohol, Zigaretten, und sogar Waffen. Für all diese Sachen wurden entsprechende Lösungen gefunden, Pornos kann man nur im Sex-Shop kaufen (Eintritt ab 1, Alkohol und Zigaretten dürfen auch nur an Erwachsene verkauft werden (trotzdem stehen sie in jedem Laden rum!), und Waffen kann man mit der entsprechenden Berechtigung erstehen (sogar schon wenn man noch nicht volljährig ist).
> 
> ...


Aber ob scih ein Shop lohnen würde, in dem nur 18+ Spiele verkauft werden?
Ausserdem kann man Spiele nun wirklich nicht mit den (meisten) anderen genannten Dingen vegleichen.


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2008)

Shadow_Man am 20.02.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch ein Hinweis an alle: Lasst bitte solche Beiträge, in denen ihr irgendwas davon schreibt, dass ihr euch dann die Spiele auf anderem Wege oder dergleichen besorgen werdet. Sowas hat hier im Forum nichts zu suchen und solche Beiträge werden sofort editiert oder gelöscht, also lasst es bitte. Danke!*



Warum darf man denn  sowas nicht schreiben, wenn es im Kontext mit der News und die dadurch evtl. auftreten Folgen ist   
Immerhin würde doch bei so einer drastischen Verschärfung unmittelbar die deutsche Spielewirtschaft darunter leiden.

MfG


----------



## Trespin (20. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich sind es Leute mit solch wirklich dämlichen Ideen die einen auf die Palme bringen.
Beim zocken hat man zwar gelegentlich emotionale Momente aber die sind leicht und schnell weg. Aber was die Politiker manchmal für Klöpse raushauen und das dann auch noch ernst meinen, dass bringt einen richtig in Rage. Ich glaube die Gefahr eines Amoklaufs durch solche dummen Ideen der Politiker ist wesentlich höher als Sie je durch ein Computerspiel hervorgerufen werden. Daher mein Vorschlag: Verbietet die Politiker

Dieser Beitrag ist eher als Satire zu betrachten ^^, abgesehen vom letzten Satz ^^


----------



## BitByter (20. Februar 2008)

Boesor am 19.02.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> trooper2000 am 19.02.2008 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jop: usa (-gebashe)


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2008)

Trespin am 20.02.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sind es Leute mit solch wirklich dämlichen Ideen die einen auf die Palme bringen.
> Beim zocken hat man zwar gelegentlich emotionale Momente aber die sind leicht und schnell weg.



Ja dieses Argument ist wirklich nicht haltbar, da auch beim Fußball gucken genauso viele Emotionen wie bei Computerspielen freigesetzt werden. Und das müsste man ja denn nach der Logik auch verbieten oder wenigstens indizieren 

MfG


----------



## Pugnanatura (20. Februar 2008)

Hmm... der statistische ausreiser... hört dich an, wie ein schlechter Horrorfilm Titel.. aber naja.
Nun ist es doch so, das die meisten Damen und herren Politiker, einfach keinen Bezug zum Thema PC/Consolenspiele haben.. da sie wahrscheinlich froh sind, das sie Exell und Co kapiert haben..
Das zu so einem Amoklauf, auch andre Faktoren wie z.B. mangelnde Aufmerksamkeit in der Familie und nicht Anerkennung in der sozialen gesellschaft hauptsächlich reinspielen wurde noch nicht erkannt.
LAngsam, läuft das fass über, finde ich, erst werde ich als Raucher als "schädlich hingestellt" und dann soll ich mich auch noch strafbar machen, wenn ich PC spiele. Nun gut auch wenn dieses Verbot kommen sollte, werden wir wohl nur noch Die abenteuer von Spongebob o.ä. in den Deutschen läden bekommen. Nichts desto trotz, ich werde weiter mein BF2 zocken.


----------



## HanFred (20. Februar 2008)

DaStash am 20.02.2008 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 20.02.2008 00:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er meint damit natürlich die illegalen wege.


----------



## N-Traxx (20. Februar 2008)

ROFL Ein generalverbot von Spielen in denen Gewalt vorkommt. Ich kann nicht mehr, ich hab Bauchweh vor lauter lachen.


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2008)

HanFred am 20.02.2008 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 20.02.2008 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber man sollte doch darüber offen diskutieren können. Denn darüber zu sprechen ist ja nicht illegal  Und das auch diese Folgen eintreten werden, sollte auf jeden Fall bei einem solchen Thema mitdiskutiert werden dürfen.

MfG


----------



## HanFred (20. Februar 2008)

DaStash am 20.02.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber man sollte doch darüber offen diskutieren können. Denn darüber zu sprechen ist ja nicht illegal  Und das auch diese Folgen eintreten werden, sollte auf jeden Fall bei einem solchen Thema mitdiskutiert werden dürfen.
> 
> MfG


nicht illegal, aber hier unerwünscht. punkt.


----------



## Trespin (20. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem illegalen Weg ist aber ein Punkt der nicht zu unterschätzen ist. Die Volksvertreter sollten im Sinne des Volkes entscheiden und das tun Sie hier einfach nicht. Die hecken sich undurchdachte publizistische von Angst  und Unwissenheit verseuchte Ideen aus und ziehen das auch noch durch. Nur das es eine riesige Gemeinschaft gibt der Sie etwas wegnehmen was offensichtlich nicht schädlich ist. Mich erinnert das mehr an die Prohibition als an etwas anderes. Ok Alkohol ist ein anderes Thema, aber die Geschichte hat gezeugt wie die Bevölkerung auf solche Verbote reagiert. Und etwas ähnliches erwarte ich auch nach der Realisierung dieses Gesetzes.

Ich ärger mich jetzt schon, dass die indizierten Spiele nur noch auf englisch sein werden, wenn ich Sie mir im Ausland bestellen würde.


----------



## oceano (20. Februar 2008)

> Aber ob scih ein Shop lohnen würde, in dem nur 18+ Spiele verkauft werden?



Das ist ne andere Frage und dürfte die Verbots-Forderer wohl am wenigsten interessieren. Schliesslich würde ein Total-Verbot noch wirtschaftsschädigender sein.





> Ausserdem kann man Spiele nun wirklich nicht mit den (meisten) anderen genannten Dingen vegleichen.



Warum nicht? Begründung?


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2008)

oceano am 20.02.2008 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber ob scih ein Shop lohnen würde, in dem nur 18+ Spiele verkauft werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es wäre wirklich nett von Dir, wenn du den den du zitierst auch nenn würdest, sonst kann man nichts nachvollziehen.

MfG


----------



## N-Traxx (20. Februar 2008)

Schöne neue Welt wir kommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kanns immer noch nicht so richtig glauben, die wollen mit einem schlag die komplette Spieleindustrie und ihre Kunden kriminalisieren. Dann wird es ja hier bald von Schwerverbrechern wimmeln.  

EDIT:

Weis schon jemand wie die Strafe aussehen soll wenn man ein verbotenes Spiel besitzt oder eines in Deutschland Entwickelt ?


----------



## XIII13 (20. Februar 2008)

oceano am 20.02.2008 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber ob scih ein Shop lohnen würde, in dem nur 18+ Spiele verkauft werden?
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist ne andere Frage und dürfte die Verbots-Forderer wohl am wenigsten interessieren. Schliesslich würde ein Total-Verbot noch wirtschaftsschädigender sein.


Das hat sich aber Oceano ausgedacht, deswegen hab ich ihn damit gemeint und nicht die Forderer. Und ob man da noch was an der Spielewirtschaft noch groß retten könnte. In werden meines Wissens die meisten Spiele in Deutschland verkauft, Amis und Co sind größtenteils auf Konsolen umgestiegen. Wird sich also nicht nur auf die deutsche Wirtschaft auswirken. Kommt aber auch drauf an, wie die Änderungen inerpretiert werden, wenn sie denn zustandekommen.





> > Ausserdem kann man Spiele nun wirklich nicht mit den (meisten) anderen genannten Dingen vegleichen.
> 
> 
> 
> Warum nicht? Begründung?


Waffen? Alkohol? Zigaretten?  
Obwohl so mancher Politiker wird dir da schon zustimmen...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. Februar 2008)

Beim Lesen der Schlagzeile wusste ich schon was mich hier erwartet. Ist Panikmache jetzt schon Teil der offiziellen PCG-Strategie? Mir fallen spontan zehn seriösere Headlines für diesen Artikel ein. Aber da gibts ja dann auch nicht so viele Klicks, gell?  

SSA


----------



## Michael-Miggi (20. Februar 2008)

Also ich glaube das die Gewaltbereitschaft dadurch eher noch verstärken wird. Was zwar nicht unbedingt auf einen Verbot der Spiele zurückzuführen ist, denn ehrlich welcher der Schlägertypen ist schon soo ein HCZocker? Die sind meistens anders beschäftigt.... Aber dennoch sollte doch mal die Politik begreifen, dass es die Gewalt so oder so steigen wird! Wie gesagt juckt es mich auch 0 mehr was die Politik macht oder nicht. Nur mein nächster Wahlgang wird ein verheerender (in meinem Glauben an Politik und meinem eigenen Gefühl nach), denn das Kreuz wir bei den Linken gemacht...   Und auch wenn Shadow es verbietet, darüber zu schreiben, aber es gibt nunmal einfach andere Wege an bestimmte Dinge zugelangen, die verboten sind. Würde sich nicht viel ändern im Bezug auf mein bisheriges Leben   . Und ob so etwas wie diese Aktion überhaupt was bringen würde (jaja tolle Einstellung^^) ist mehr als fraglich. Naja auf jedenfall wünsch ich euch viel Glück damit.

Grüße


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (20. Februar 2008)

"Wir wehren uns dagegen! Wir, die Branche und die Spieler! Kopiert diesen Text gerne 1:1 und verbreitet ihn im Internet.
Das ist deine Chance die Politik zu beeinflussen und mitzubestimmen! Nimm Dir nur ein paar Minuten Zeit und stehe für deine Meinung ein."

  klar, Ich lass mir von ein Paar PCGH Redis erzählen das Ich politisch aktiv werde, wenn Ich einen (ziemlich nutzlosen) Text im Internet "verbreite". Was für eine "Chance"


"4. Worauf bezieht sich dieser Aufruf?"
 Auf die Erhaltung eurer Jobs?


----------



## RichardLancelot (20. Februar 2008)

R70-C2D73-86MGS am 20.02.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir wehren uns dagegen! Wir, die Branche und die Spieler! Kopiert diesen Text gerne 1:1 und verbreitet ihn im Internet.
> Das ist deine Chance die Politik zu beeinflussen und mitzubestimmen! Nimm Dir nur ein paar Minuten Zeit und stehe für deine Meinung ein."
> 
> klar, Ich lass mir von ein Paar PCGH Redis erzählen das Ich politisch aktiv werde, wenn Ich einen (ziemlich nutzlosen) Text im Internet "verbreite". Was für eine "Chance"
> ...


Depp...mehr Aufmerksamkeit hat dieser Comment nicht verdient.

@topic: Ich bezweifel das die Bundesregierung die Möglichkeit hat, Computerspiele generell zu verbieten, oder dieser Entwurf überhaupt jemals zur Disskusion kommt. Ausgehend von den wirtschaftlichen Faktoren die so ein Verbot beeinflussen würden und von den öffentlichen Protesten hab ich davor 0 Angst.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				cinderella-niki am 19.02.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Gratz du bist eins der vielen Opfer der Poltischen Kastration.
> 
> Meine stimme zählt doch nicht, alles fürn Arsch die machen eh was sie wollen. So ein scheiss. Wenn es mehr solche Wayne Bürger gibt können wir uns doch gleich nach einem Diktator umsehen das das wählen äh keinen sinn macht.
> 
> Jede Stimme zählt. Damit deine stimme gehört wird muss sie LAUT UND DEUTLICH JA oder NEIN schreien und nicht Wayne das gibt’s nicht in einer Demokratie. Bloß nicht auf einen Messias hoffen der alles zum guten wendet den gibt’s nur im Film oder in Büchern. Selbst ist der Bürger.


  

Für so eine politische und soziale *Nichtigkeit* wie Videospiele würde ich nicht einmal im Ansatz den kleinen Finger bewegen oder mich irgendwie engagieren. Es ist ein nettes Hobby, auf das ich für meinen Teil auch verzichten könnte, da es im Prinzip eh nur Geld kostet, was man in der heutigen Zeit lieber in Grundnahrungsmittel oder die Altersvorsorge stecken sollte. Mal gesehen wie teuer Brot, Milch und Obst geworden sind? Mir kommt es so vor, als würde in solchen Threads nur der Kaffeesatz der Wahlberechtigten posten, die von der eigentlichen Politik keine Ahnung haben, sich aber gerne über so einen *Scheiß* wie größere USK-Logos und schärfere Indizierungsauflagen aufregen. Dann diese typischen Kommentare der Marke Genickschuss wie "Ich wähle Partei XXX nicht mehr, weil die Killerspiele verbieten wollen". Ganz ehrlich: Ich halte Leute die von so einer Nichtigkeit die Wahlentscheidung abhängig machen für dumm und unmündig. Wer sich über so etwas aufregen kann, aber die wahren Probleme in diesem Land nicht sieht (oder sehen will), der hat wirklich ernsthafte Probleme. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## TheChicky (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn man den Thread hier so liest, braucht man sich wirklich nicht wundern, dass die Gamer vom Rest der Welt nicht für ganz voll genommen werden....


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.02.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> cinderella-niki am 19.02.2008 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    sign. 
Wenn sich Politiker mal ein Paar Post hier durchlesen würden, würden Sie sich in ihrem Vorhaben nur bestärkt fühlen.


----------



## Serial1981 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.02.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> cinderella-niki am 19.02.2008 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich will dir beipflichten das es wichteres gibt als Computerspiele und das einige hier über die strenge schlagen auch das ist wahr. Ich will dir beipflichten das es ernsthaftere Dinge gibt um die wir uns kümmern müssen,  aber ich stimme dir nicht zu das Indizierung ein unwichtiges Thema ist ich halte es sogar für sehr wichtig. Was größere USK-Logos bringen sollen weis der Geier ich glaube nicht dass die Kurzsichtig sind und das das ernsthaft was bringt. Dan doch lieber Geldbusen und Höhere straffen verhängt werden die könnten wenigstens abschrecken. Und dabei Kinder als Lockvogel halte ich auch nicht als moralisch verwerflich wen es zum Schutz derer dient.


----------



## KONNAITN (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Serial1981 am 20.02.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Dan doch lieber Geldbusen


Geldbusen? Wo? Wie groß? Wie viele...?!  



Spoiler



Sorry.^^


----------



## bsekranker (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.02.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Regards, eX!


Meine Worte.


----------



## Serial1981 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KONNAITN am 20.02.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Serial1981 am 20.02.2008 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Oh Ich sehe schon Mann wird noch ernst genommen.   :-o Gehe dan mahl


----------



## Figkregh (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Es ist zwar in der Tat schade, dass sich die Abgeordneten dazu bewegen lassen populistischen Forderungen nachzukommen, nur sehe ich das Problem deshalb nicht gleich in der Regierung/den Parlamentsabgeordneten; was tun die Politiker schließlich anderes, als so zu handeln, wie es sich die meisten Bundesbürger (die größtenteils noch nie ein Spiel gespielt haben) wünschen.
Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn Politiker die Probleme  so effektiv wie möglich und verfassungskonform bewältigen würden, auch wenn die Mehrheit des "Volkes" sich eine andere Lösung wünscht.
Aber es wird wohl nie geschehen, dass Politiker (in einer Demokratie) gegen den Willen der Masse handeln, auch wenn das eine (langfristig) bessere Lösung wäre, da sie auf ihre Wiederwahl bedacht sind; und da das Volk Probleme schnell gelöst sehen will und meint für alles eine kompetente Lösung parat zu haben, wird dieses Verlangen durch unsinnige Gesetzesbeschlüsse gestillt, womit sich das Volk dann zufrieden gibt und denkt das Problem sei damit aus der Welt geräumt.

Medien, wie gewisse Fernsehsendungen und Zeitungen, sind für die Meinungsbildung der Bevölkerung leider äußerst maßgebend und wenn dort gegen - in diesem Fall "Killerspiele" - gehetzt wird, dann verlangt das Volk eben nach einem Verbot dieser, welches schließlich nur noch brav von den Politikern durchgesetzt wird.

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: "Politisch aktiv" werden und Unterschriften sammeln ist gewiss nicht die Lösung des Problems. Vielleicht kann es in diesem Fall noch einen einen unsinnigen Gesetzesbeschluss verhindern, aber das wird nicht der letzte Fall bleiben.
Der Meinungsbildende Einfluss der Medien müsste geschmälert werden und die politische / sachbezogene Kompetenz der Bevölkerung müsste vergrößert werden.
Anstatt dem Wahlkreisabgeordneten mit _Mord und Totschlag_ zu drohen, sollte man besser ältere Semester von der Ungefährlichkeit der Computerspiele und vom Ausreiche des Jugendschutzes überzeugen.

MfG Figkregh 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## XIII13 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 20.02.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 20.02.2008 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht wohl einigen auch einfach darum, dass sich Politiker in diesem Thema einfach mist machen, nur um ein par Stimmen mehr zu bekommen. Wollt ihr, mal das Thema ganz ausser acht gelassen, wirklich solche Typen an der Spitze? Von Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft ganz zu schweigen. Crytek bekommt zum Beispiel Milionenschwere Angebote, um in ändere Länder umzuziehen. Dieser ganze, im moment gerade besonders auffällige Publizismus kann einfach nicht gut sein.
Z.B. Soll jetzt auch der Bioanteil beim Treibstoff von 5% auf 10% erhöht werden. Nun haben aber schon Autohersteller gemeldet, dass sehr viele Autos das nicht aushalten. Ein Rekation darauf? Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Boesor (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 20.02.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B. Soll jetzt auch der Bioanteil beim Treibstoff von 5% auf 10% erhöht werden. Nun haben aber schon Autohersteller gemeldet, dass sehr viele Autos das nicht aushalten. Ein Rekation darauf? Natürlich nicht.



http://www.netzeitung.de/autotechnik/902437.html

"Für Millionen Autofahrer bleibt zunächst ungewiss, ob ihre zumeist älteren «Benziner» eine größere Biosprit-Beimischung vertragen oder ob sie dann teureres Super-Plus-Benzin tanken müssen. Bis Ende März wollen Autohersteller und -Importeure berichten, für welche Fahrzeugtypen die 2009 geplante Verdoppelung der Bioethanol- Beimischung zum Normalsprit unverträglich für die Motoren sein wird. Das teilten das Bundesumweltministerium und der Verband der Automobilindustrie (VDA) am Donnerstag gemäß einer Vereinbarung vom Vortag mit dem Importeursverband VDIK mit. Umweltminister Sigmar Gabriel (SPD) erklärte, dass bei einer zu hohen Zahl der Betroffenen notfalls über die Biospritstrategie «neu nachgedacht» werden müsse."

Klingt für mich erstmal nicht danach, als wären die Bedenken völlig egal.
Zumal die Autohersteller ja noch nichtmal selbst wissen, was jetzt wirklich sache mit ihren Autos ist


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 20.02.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt ihr, mal das Thema ganz ausser acht gelassen, wirklich solche Typen an der Spitze?


Ja. Da kontroverse Themen immer kontroverse Diskussionen auslösen, an denen sich im Idealfall viele Bürger beteiligen und entsprechend handeln - jedenfalls bei ernsten Themen wie Jugendgewalt (brach Koch in Hessen das politische Genick), Gesundheitsreform oder Mindestlohn. 





> Von Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft ganz zu schweigen.


EA wird seine Büros in Köln wohl kaum schließen müssen, weil jetzt plötzlich ein USK-Logo größer ist, und moralisch fragwürdige Titel schneller und gezielter indiziert werden können. Wenn ich von diesen wirtschaftlichen Ängsten höre, muss ich einfach lachen. Titel, die man wirklich indizieren könnte und auch müsste, sind eher die Seltenheit. Alle Globayplayer haben viele Marken im Sortiment, von denen vielleicht nur 5 % bedenklich sind. EA macht Geld mit den Sportspielen, mit den Sims und anderen normalen Konzepten, die weder heute, noch morgen jemals indiziert werden. Es ist einfach so: Sehr brutale und fragwürdige Titel machen einen recht kleinen Prozentsatz aus. Und keiner wird wohl ernsthaft glauben, dass Titel wie Gothic oder Age of Empire aufgrund ihrer thematischen Gewaltdarstellungen jemals mit einem „Verbot“ versehen werden. Was ab 12 oder 16 freigegeben war, wird nun sicherlich nicht plötzlich auf dem Index landen, nur weil dort gekämpft wird.





> Crytek bekommt zum Beispiel Milionenschwere Angebote, um in ändere Länder umzuziehen.


Bye. Kleine Klitschen wie Crytek (170 Mitarbeiter) sind als Arbeitgeber für den deutschen Markt eigentlich gänzlich irrelevant. Die schaffen faktisch keine Jobs für die breite Masse und sind für den Standort Deutschland relativ unwichtig. Wären die weg, dann würde vielleicht in der Fachpresse der "Made in Germany"-Bonus fehlen, aber sonst? Klingt hart, ist aber so. 

Ergo: Alles Panikmache. Die Politik macht es vor, und die Medien springen freudig auf. Eigentlich sehe ich hier eher die Zockermedien in der Verantwortung, um sachlich, nüchtern und begründet eventuelle Änderungen zu beleuchten, und nicht hysterisch wie eine kleine Jungfrau vor dem ersten Sex noch mehr Panik zu verbreiten. Kontraproduktiver geht es kaum noch. Und genau damit meine ich auch den Artikel hier - man sieht ja wie freudig und schlicht naiv viele Zocker anspringen.

Edit: 





> Bitte beachte, dass diese Initiative nicht von PC Games ins Leben gerufen wurde.


Den Satz hätte man vielleicht direkt dick und fett am Anfang des Textes (der wirklich Mist und absolut unsachlich ist, wie BSE ja auch schon angemerkt hat) bringen sollen...

Regards, eX!


----------



## cinderella-niki (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.02.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> cinderella-niki am 19.02.2008 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist beleidigend und weil dir das geschriebene hier nicht passt musst du die Leute hier nicht beleidigen.
Aber da du von uns allen am meisten Wissen und den besten durchblick in Sachen Politik in Deutschland hast könntest du uns belehren. Kannst du Gedanken lesen das du weist was uns den Kaffesatz interessiert oder was nicht. Kennst du uns? Wir könnten uns natürlich Gedanken über so was machen oder auch nicht.
Das mit dem wählen von Partei XXX weil mir ihr Programm nicht gefällt ist gang und gebe. Es gibt wohl nichts schlimmeres als Wähler stimmen zu verlieren. Du hast wohl keine Ahnung um was es hier geht. Es ist nicht das offensichtliche sondern die Wege die dazu geführt haben. Lautes rumbrüllen von Slogans mit dem Finger zeigen auf eine Branche die angeblich schuld an allem übel ist und das noch ohne beweise. Solche Leute sollen also im Bundestag und Reichstag sitzen. Sollte das hier durch gehen dann geht der SCHEISS weiter und andere Probleme werden mit verboten angeblich gelöst anstatt richtig angegangen zu werden. Was meinst du wo es dann mit Deutschland hingeht. Das Thema hier ist nicht „Die Welt, Rente, oder Lebensmittel" (Danke das du dich für mehr Interessierst und es uns allen sagst) also lenk nicht vom Thema ab. Das andere Sachen in Deutschland gibt die nicht OK sind ist hier wohl jedem bekannt die Leute sich hier aber ans Thema halten und nicht Offtopic gehen zählt nicht aber du hast ja Gedankenlesserkräfte und weist es natürlich besser. Sollte PC-Games einen Thread „Steigende lebensmittel kosten“ eröffnen würde viele garantiert mit diskutieren. Wir sind aber der Kaffeesatz der Wahlberechtigten.
Verfolge erstmal wie es zu der Verschärfung des Jugendschutzes gekommen ist bevor du hier Postest und schreib uns deine Meinung  zu diesem Thema. Es kann doch nicht sein das du Propagandistisches vorgehen der Politiker so wie Medien zulassen willst und es alltäglich werden lassen willst. Es wurde nicht einmal eine Ordentliche Aufklärung geleistet von den Medien. Denn das ist das größte Problem an dem Gesetztes entwurf.
Sollte das gesetzt durchkommen ist das eine Einladung für solche Leute weiter zu brüllen und mehr zu fordern. Aber ok ich könnte falschliegen mit dem Problem hier und ich würde gerne mehr darüber erfahren und wo meine fähler hier liegen


----------



## Figkregh (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.02.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo: Alles Panikmache. Die Politik macht es vor, und die Medien springen freudig auf
> Regards, eX!



Ich sehe die Sache eher andersherum (siehe Beitrag oben); nämlich, dass die Medien ( _BILD(et) dir deine Meinung; Frontal 21_ - - als Beispiele) zuerst anfangen zu schreien, der kompetente Durchschnittsbürger schreit mit (hört sich schließlich alles so einfach und glaubwürdig an und wenn's denn durch _ wissenschaftliche Studien _ erwiesen ist, dann muss es ja stimmen  ) und wenn letztendlich die Mehrheit schreit, dann beugt sich die Regierung nur zu dankbar den populistischen Forderungen und freut sich über leicht gewonnene Wählerstimmen und der Wähler freut sich über ein weiteres zweckloses Gesetz.

@cinderella-niki: Bloß nicht aufregen!  Komm mal wieder von deiner Palme runter; wenn du dich von eX beleidigt fühlst, kannst du ihn sicher auch dezenter darauf hinweisen, dass du es nicht in Ordnung findest, wie wenig er deine Meinung achtet   .
Und übrigens: In vinum veritas    !


----------



## Avenga (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

wie schon einige hier geschrieben haben: die überschrift bzw die bezeichnung der news ist ja wirklich ein witz, weiters ist der Inhalt imho ungenau und polemisch formuliert. wie schon (bse wars glaub ich) in den kommentaren erläutert, ändert sich eh kaum was vom gesetz her... warum also all das getöse? die meisten computerspiele, die bisher nicht verboten waren, werden wohl jetzt auch nicht verboten werden.. und wenn doch? mich als österreicher kratzt das sowieso wenig   (ausser unsere regierung greift mal wieder eine glorreiche idee aus deutschland auf)

wie auch schon einige geschrieben haben: haben die leute nix besseres zu tun, als sich über sowas aufzuregen? probleme gäbe es ja weißgott sonst genug...

noch ein tip: wenn einige von den leuten, die hier die absicht kundgetan haben, ihren abgeordneten zu schreiben bzw die meinung zu geigen, dies auch ausführen, würde ich einigen empfehlen, ein wenig an ihrer rechtschreibung zu feilen... nichts kann man weniger ernst nehmen, als einen text, der vor fehlern strotzt...


----------



## TheChicky (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				cinderella-niki am 20.02.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 20.02.2008 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst noch so lamentieren, Tatsache ist, eX2tremiousU hat in jedem einzelnen Punkt absolut recht. 

Im Übrigen denke ich tatsächlich, dass in diesem Fall das Anliegen der Politiker auf eine Verschärfung des Jugendschutzes keineswegs rein populistisch ist, sondern aus überwiegend echter moralischer Überzeugung geschieht (soweit man davon bei Politikern sprechen kann) und sie nebenbei  vielen, vielen Eltern aus dem Herzen sprechen. Dass viele Spieler solche Spiele lieben, lässt sie noch mehr an unserem Geisteszustand zweifeln und fördert noch mehr ihre Ansicht, dass dagegen was unternommen werden sollte. Über die Art und Weise kann freilich gestritten werden, aber das ist immer so in der Politik.

Und es ist absolut lächerlich, so einen Aufstand zu machen, nur weil nach diesem Gesetz womöglich 2,3 Egoshooter weniger im Regal liegen(wenn überhaupt), mit denen ein Teil der Spieler stundenlang seine Freizeit sinnlos vergeuden könnte. Im Gegenteil, so ne Aktion wird die Leute nur noch mehr in der Meinung bestärken, dass wir vom vielen Abknallen virtueller Pixelmenschen schon ganz süchtig sind und bereits ne weiche Birne von haben.

Ach ja: sprich bitte nicht immer für alle Spieler. Ich betrachte mich nämlich ebenso als solchen, ich bin absolut FÜR eine Jugendschutzverschärfung und ich kann ohne diverse Egoshooter bestens leben. Genauso wie viele, viele andere Spieler sicher auch.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Avenga am 20.02.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein tip: wenn einige von den leuten, die hier die absicht kundgetan haben, ihren abgeordneten zu schreiben bzw die meinung zu geigen, dies auch ausführen, würde ich einigen empfehlen, ein wenig an ihrer rechtschreibung zu feilen... nichts kann man weniger ernst nehmen, als einen text, der vor fehlern strotzt...


Absolut richtig! Ich muss jedesmal schlucken wenn hier wieder jemand ankündigt einen Brief an Politiker X oder Redaktion Y zu schreiben, aber eine dermassen katastrophale Rechtschreibung und Grammatik an den Tag legt, dass jeder Deutschlehrer weinend zusammenbrechen würde. Selbst wenn inhaltlich noch alles im grünen Bereich ist, wovon man i.d.R. aber auch nicht wirklich ausgehen kann - produktiv ist das ganz sicher nicht. 



			
				TheChicky am 20.02.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin absolut FÜR eine Jugendschutzverschärfung


Aha. Und warum, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich halte den deutschen Jugendschutz für mehr als ausreichend. Man sollte lieber versuchen die bestehenden Regelungen zu optimieren. Hör dich doch nur mal hier im Forum um; ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Leute, obwohl sie selber Betroffene sind, kennen den Unterschied zwischen einer Verweigerung der Jugendfreigabe und einer Indizierung nicht. Es wurde schon tausendmal gesagt, aber anscheinend immer noch nicht oft genug: Deutschland hat den umfangreichsten Jugendschutz weltweit, und wenn dieser nicht effektiv genug ist, dann scheitert es wohl eher an der Umsetzung. Ich kann der Argumentation von eX schon zustimmen, aber ich versteh auch warum die Leute sich aufregen, wenn sie solche Reizwörter wie Verbot hören. An solchen Beispielen wie Drogen oder Rechtsextremismus kann man eigentlich ganz gut erkennen, dass Verbieten keine Lösung sein kann. Damit schafft man Probleme nicht aus der Welt, sondern man drängt sie nur in den Unter- und Hintergrund. Das trifft genauso auf ein "Verbot light", also eine Idizierung zu. Ein 15jähriger, der Manhunt will, der wird es auch bekommen. Und der illegale Weg ist dabei grundsätzlich der leichteste. In Anbetracht dieser Tatsachen: Was bringt also eine Jugendschutzverschärfung in der Praxis? Nichts, nur ein weiterer Papiertiger, hinter dem sich die Verantwortlichen verstecken können. 

SSA


----------



## bsekranker (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.02.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann der Argumentation von eX schon zustimmen, aber ich versteh auch warum die Leute sich aufregen, wenn sie solche Reizwörter wie Verbot hören.


Und von wem stammen diese Reizwörter?

Ein Tipp: Zwei Vokale, großer Spielehersteller. 




			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.02.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> An solchen Beispielen wie Drogen oder Rechtsextremismus kann man eigentlich ganz gut erkennen, dass Verbieten keine Lösung sein kann. Damit schafft man Probleme nicht aus der Welt, sondern man drängt sie nur in den Unter- und Hintergrund.


Sorry, aber da muss ich widersprechen! Verbote sind vielleicht nicht die Lösung, aber ein Teil der Lösung.

Stell dir mal vor wie es in Deutschland aussehen würde wenn man Rechtsextremismus (schlechtes Beispiel, da eine Ideologie praktisch eh nicht verboten werden kann) und Drogenkonsum legalisieren bzw. tolerieren würde.




			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.02.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> In Anbetracht dieser Tatsachen: Was bringt also eine Jugendschutzverschärfung in der Praxis? Nichts, nur ein weiterer Papiertiger, hinter dem sich die Verantwortlichen verstecken können.


Wenn du glaubst, eine Indizierung wäre ein Papiertieger, täuschst du dich - alleine das Werbeverbot hat große Auswirkungen auf die Verbreitung eines Spiels.

Und du musst außerdem bedenken, dass es hier nicht nur um die Hardcore-Gamer geht, die sich eh jedes Spiel im Netz ziehen, sondern auch um die breite Masse an Kindern - und die kann man mit einer Indizierung relativ effektiv schützen.


----------



## TheChicky (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 21.02.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 21.02.2008 00:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau! Mit dem ewig gleichen unsinnigen Argument "Verbote bringen nix, verlagern das Problem nur in den Untergrund" könnte man ja gleich beschließen, jeder kann tun und lassen was er wolle; Diebstahl, Mord, Korruption, Waffen, Zigarettenschmuggel, Drogen, Alkohol, usw. Durch das Verbot aber werden die Leute überhaupt erst mal zum Nachdenken bewegt, dass das was sie vorhaben FALSCH ist und von der Gesellschaft nicht toleriert wird. Abgesehn davon wird bei einem Verbot und den folgenden Strafen die Beschaffung und der Zugang(auch keine Werbung mehr) zu diesen Dingen erheblich erschwert. Und das allein wird schon dafür sorgen, dass es sehr viel weniger Menschen versuchen anzuschaffen.

Siehe das Rauchverbot: des beste Gesetz seit langem! Warum? Wenn die Kids und Jugendlichen, die bisher schon sehr früh mit dem Rauchen angefangen haben von jetzt an praktisch nirgends mehr rauchen dürfen, tja...warum sollen sie dann noch anfangen? Ich prophezeihe jetzt schon, dass durch das Rauchverbot der anteil an Rauchenden Jugendlichen in der Bevölkerung sehr stark zurückgehen wird. Nicht die Eingefleischten Raucher natürlich, aber es werden immer weniger überhaupt damit anfangen. Wei sie es ganz einfach nirgends mehr dürfen.

Nur ein Beispiel für ein absolut sinnvolles und wirksames Verbot. Und nichts anderes als ein Verbot hätte hier eine solche Wirkung gehabt.


----------



## HanFred (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 21.02.2008 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch das Verbot aber werden die Leute überhaupt erst mal zum Nachdenken bewegt, dass das was sie vorhaben FALSCH ist und von der Gesellschaft nicht toleriert wird.


so ein ausgemachter schwachsinn.
denkst du etwa nur, dass mord und vergewaltigung nicht gut sind, weil ein verbot besteht?
also ich bitte dich, komm doch nicht mit solchen scheinargumenten daher.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 21.02.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Und von wem stammen diese Reizwörter?
> 
> Ein Tipp: Zwei Vokale, großer Spielehersteller.


Öhm naja, einige Reizwörter stammen schon von gewissen bayrischen Politikern. Das EA sich diese plakativen Statements raussucht um gegen das neue Gesetz vorzugehen, ist nichts bahnbrechend neues.




			
				bsekranker am 21.02.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber da muss ich widersprechen! Verbote sind vielleicht nicht die Lösung, aber ein Teil der Lösung.
> 
> Stell dir mal vor wie es in Deutschland aussehen würde wenn man Rechtsextremismus (schlechtes Beispiel, da eine Ideologie praktisch eh nicht verboten werden kann) und Drogenkonsum legalisieren bzw. tolerieren würde.


Gibt es bereits. Sämtliche "weiche Drogen" sind in den Niederlanden (bzw jede Stadt regelt das selbst) legal - unter strengen Auflagen.
Ist da das Abendland untergegangen?
Ist in Dänemark das Chaos ausgebrochen und Jugendliche sind massiv verwahrlost und sozial gestört aufgrund des dort sehr liberalen Jugendschutzes?
http://www.fsf.de/php_lit_down/pdf/linss_tvd13.pdf



			
				bsekranker am 21.02.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du glaubst, eine Indizierung wäre ein Papiertieger, täuschst du dich - alleine das Werbeverbot hat große Auswirkungen auf die Verbreitung eines Spiels.


 Unter *Käufern* ja.
Nur: kannst du es eh nicht legal bekommen - saugst du es/kopierst du es.
Du vermischst hier Verkauf und Verbreitung. Das ist nicht dasselbe.
Ferner gibt es genug Listen im Internet mit allen Indizierten Spielen - sehr gut wenn man sich informieren will was man als nächstes saugt. (und bevor jetzt wieder n schlaumeier kommt - das ist nicht meine Einstellung sondern eine die ich schon öfter erleben durfte)


			
				bsekranker am 21.02.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Und du musst außerdem bedenken, dass es hier nicht nur um die Hardcore-Gamer geht, die sich eh jedes Spiel im Netz ziehen, sondern auch um die breite Masse an Kindern - und die kann man mit einer Indizierung relativ effektiv schützen.


Entweder man interessiert sich für diese Art Spiele, oder eben nicht. Eine Indizierung "polt" die Kinder nicht um. Sie können die Infos und die Spiele immer noch an genügend Orten bekommen.
Denn noch ist am deutschen wesen das internet nicht genesen.(sry, ich werde 10 euro spenden wegen diesem spruch. Versprochen!)


----------



## TheChicky (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.02.2008 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 21.02.2008 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheinargument? Denk halt mal nach! Mord und Vergewaltigung ist schon seit laaaaanger langer Zeit verboten, und zwar überwiegend aus religösen Gründen, so lang schon, dass es bereits in unserem alltäglichem Denken und unsrer Meinung übergegangen sind, so wie bei dir. Die Religion sagte damals, das darf man nicht, das ist quasi "verboten", Gott will das nicht. Da gabs natürlich noch keine Regierung, die das gesetzlich "Verbot", aber die Konsequenzen bei einem Verstoß waren trotzdem schwer. Vor Urzeiten hats solche Ansichten aber noch nicht gegeben, da war die Frau nix wert(das ist noch nicht lange her, da war das sogar noch so), Vergewaltigung quasi normal, Mord an der Tagesordnung. 

Schau bei den Waffen: Bei uns schon lange Waffenverbot und jeder, der ne Waffe rumliegen hat, wird schief angeschaut. In USA dagegen kein Verbot und dass da Waffen rumliegen ist für die Amis das normalste von der Welt.

Es ist eben Mitnichten ein Scheinargument, sondern durchdacht und logisch.


----------



## HanFred (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

ich mache einfach einen unterschied zwischen gesetzen, die den standpunkt _"Was du nicht willst, dass man dir tu, das füg auch keinem andern zu."_ stützen und verboten, die den menschen "vor sich selbst schützen" sollen.
mit ersteren habe ich kein problem, unterstütze sie voll und ganz. mit zweiteren schon häufiger.

ersteres beziehe ich natürlich nicht auf virtuelle lebewesen, aber unbedingt auf reale.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Mir ist das Thema mittlerweile so Banane wie Ex2.

Klar, als ziemlich liberal eingestellter Mensch krieg' ich so ein unangenehmes Ziepen, wenn ich etwas von Verboten höre - aber grundsätzlich ist das Thema "Computer & Videospiele" nicht wirklich relevant.

Selbst wenn es im schlimmsten anzunehmenden Fall zu einer tatsächlichen Verschärfung kommt, so wird letztlich doch nur mit Wasser gekocht. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es keine 10 Jahre dauern wird, bis solche Regelungen (so es sie denn überhaupt geben sollte) wieder gelockert werden, weil sie sich als überflüssig herausstellen (siehe Comics in den 50ern, Videos in den 80ern).

Und in der Zwischenzeit? Wird es genügend spezialisierte Händler geben, die volljährigen Konsumenten ohne Probleme ihren "Stoff" besorgen können.
Viel Lärm um nichts...


----------



## TheChicky (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.02.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und in der Zwischenzeit? Wird es genügend spezialisierte Händler geben, die volljährigen Konsumenten ohne Probleme ihren "Stoff" besorgen können.
> Viel Lärm um nichts...



Dieses Gesetz soll auch nicht für die Volljährigen sein, sondern für die Kinder & Jugendlichen. Es soll die Eltern unterstützen und es ihnen leichter machen, dafür zu sorgen, dass Erwachsenenspiele nicht in die Hände von ihren Kindern gelangen. Was daran so schlimm ist, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Es beschwert sich schließlich auch keiner, dass keine Hardcorepornos bei MediaMarkt im Regal stehen, oder?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 21.02.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Verbote sind vielleicht nicht die Lösung, aber ein Teil der Lösung.


Aber es ist der falsche Ansatz. Dadurch verdrängt man vielleicht die Symptome aber das Kernproblem bleibt. Verbote sollten das allerletzte Mittel sein, wenn gar nichts anderes mehr hilft. Siehst du dafür Bedarf? Wachsen uns die Probleme verursacht durch Computerspiele über den Kopf? 



> Stell dir mal vor wie es in Deutschland aussehen würde wenn man Rechtsextremismus (schlechtes Beispiel, da eine Ideologie praktisch eh nicht verboten werden kann) und Drogenkonsum legalisieren bzw. tolerieren würde.


Du gehst davon aus, dass ich alle Verbote aufheben und keinerlei anderweitige Massnahmen einleiten will. Das stimmt aber nicht, denn: 

1. Nur weil ich Verbote und Indizierungen für den falschen Ansatz halte, heisst das nicht, dass ich grundsätzlich dagegen bin. Es gibt definitv Dinge, die gehören verboten (näheres dazu siehe Punkt 3). 

2. Statt etwas einfach zu verbieten sollte man vielleicht besser präventive Aufklärungsarbeit leisten und den Umgang mit der Sache lehren. Was ist sinnvoller: Eine NPD-Demo einfach zu verbieten oder eine Gegendemonstration mit 100 mal so vielen Teilnehmern zu organisieren? Drogen tabuisieren oder über die Folgen von Missbrauch aufklären? Einfacher ist sicher das Verbot, aber längerfristig sinnvoller ist es ganz bestimmt nicht. Das was ich in der Schule über Drogen und Rechtsextremismus gelernt hab, kannst du getrost in die Tonne kloppen. Warum sollte man sich auch Mühe geben wenn man doch einfach verbieten kann. 

3. Wir sprechen hier immer noch über Computerspiele! Rechtsextremismus ist grundsätzlich falsch (sag ich jetzt einfach mal so aus meiner Moralvorstellung heraus). Drogen sind gründsätzlich falsch (obwohl ich da eher liberal eingestellt bin). Waffen sind grundsätzlich falsch (Gründe liegen auf der Hand). Aber nur weil ein 15jähriger Doom spielt wird er nicht zwangsläufig zum mordenden Psychopaten. Man muss hier einfach sehen ob das vorhandene Gefahrenpotential so etwas drastisches wie ein Verbot oder auch nur eine Indizierung überhaupt rechtfertigt. 

Nochmal: Wir haben bereits einen sehr strengen Jugendschutz. Diesen noch weiter zu verschärfen ist unnötig, wenn man den bestehenden richtig anwenden würde. 



			
				TheChicky am 21.02.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Es beschwert sich schließlich auch keiner, dass keine Hardcorepornos bei MediaMarkt im Regal stehen, oder?


Welches nach derzeitigen Regelungen nicht indizierte Computerspiel würdest du auf eine Stufe mit Hardcorepornos stellen?  

SSA


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				cinderella-niki am 20.02.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist beleidigend und weil dir das geschriebene hier nicht passt musst du die Leute hier nicht beleidigen.


Wie dir sicherlich aufgefallen ist, formuliere ich gerne provokativ und versuche so Reaktionen (meistens der nachdenklichen Art) zu entlocken. Frei nach dem Motto: Wer sich davon angesprochen fühlen will, der fühlt sich davon auch angesprochen.


> Kannst du Gedanken lesen das du weist was uns den Kaffesatz interessiert oder was nicht. Kennst du uns?


Ich sag mal so: Ich kenne mittlerweile einige meiner Pappenheimer hier. Ich habe hier schon unzählige Diskussionen zu diversen Amokläufen gesehen und begleitet. Unzählige Beiträge zu Killerspielen und deren Berichterstattung kommentiert. Da kristallisiert sich natürlich raus, dass einige Leute tatsächlich so denken, politisch absolut unmotiviert und gleichgültig sind, aber speziell bei diesem Thema aufschreien und davon eine durchaus relevante Wahlentscheidung abhängig machen (wenn die überhaupt wählen).


> Das mit dem wählen von Partei XXX weil mir ihr Programm nicht gefällt ist gang und gebe.


Das Problem ist aber die Verhältnismäßigkeit, die viele hier (was auch nicht verwunderlich ist, da ein Großteil der User jung ist) nicht wahren. Aufgrund einer Nebensächlichkeit macht man eine Wahlentscheidung abhängig. Als Beispiel: Die fiktive Partei YZY will das Steuerrecht reformieren (gute Idee), Steuern im Umkehrschluss für Kleinverdiener positiv anpassen (gute Idee), Familie und Integration fördern (gute Idee) aber Killerspiele verbieten. Würde ein klar und differenziert denkender Mensch aufgrund mangelnder politischer Alternativen mit einem ähnlichen Wahlprogramm dann tatsächlich "Nein" zum Programm der YZY sagen, weil diese Partei die Spiele verbieten will, sich sonst aber sinnig und begründet für das Land einsetzen möchten? Eine Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit und der Gabe zur Weitsicht. Was ich wichtiger? Familienpolitik oder Indizierung? Wovon mache ich die Wahlentscheidung abhängig?


> Was meinst du wo es dann mit Deutschland hingeht.


Du hast ja oben bereits den obligatorischen Diktatorvergleich gebracht, der mich immer amüsiert. Scheinbar ist alles was man den Politikern durchgehen lässt, direkt ein Baustein zum vierten Reich. Dieses Bewusstsein kann ich leider nicht teilen, da ich von der Mentalität und der Herkunft anders veranlagt bin. Etwas Distanz zum eigenen Land könnte einigen Deutschen auch mal ganz gut tun. Größere USK-Logos werden keinen neuen Hitler züchten...


> Verfolge erstmal wie es zu der Verschärfung des Jugendschutzes gekommen ist bevor du hier Postest und schreib uns deine Meinung  zu diesem Thema.


Hinreichend verfolgt und meine Meinung hinreichend oft niedergeschrieben. Ich bin und war schon immer für eine differenzierte Sichtweise des Themas. Jugendschutz ist angebracht. Indizierungen sind wirksame Mittel. Übertriebene Indizierung und komplette Verbote sind es hingegen nicht. Die will man auch gar nicht. Verbot != Indizierung. Daher warte ich auch auf die differenzierte Ausarbeitung der neuen Indizierungsregeln, um zu sehen, wie sich der Sachverhalt tatsächlich darstellen wird. 





> Es kann doch nicht sein das du Propagandistisches vorgehen der Politiker so wie Medien zulassen willst und es alltäglich werden lassen willst.


Komisch ist aber nur, dass es immer 2 Seiten gab: Die 3 Politiker / öffentlichen Menschen (Pfeiffer, Beckstein, Schünemann, Stoiber) die dagegen waren, und die Mehrheit, die gegen ein (Herstellungs-)Verbot ist. Wenn die böse Politik wirklich so böse und populistisch wäre, dann hätten wir das Verbot bereits seit dem Amoklauf von Erfurt. Ist es eingetroffen? Nein. 3 Politiker die gerne große Reden schwingen sprechen nicht automatisch für 600 Abgeordnete im Bundestag. Natürlich berichten die Medien primär immer nur über die negativen Seiten. Das machen leider alle Medien so. 50 Manager lassen sich schmieren oder schaffen Geld unversteuert ins Ausland, und der Generalverdacht wird direkt auf alle 50.000 Manager ausgebreitet, obwohl die wahrscheinlich vorbildlich sind und brav Steuern zahlen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.02.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches nach derzeitigen Regelungen nicht indizierte Computerspiel würdest du auf eine Stufe mit Hardcorepornos stellen?
> 
> SSA



Kommt ganz auf die Betrachtungsweise an - in Pornos wird gefi..., in Spielen wie CoD4 und Hitman "geballert" & "gemordet". 
 

Auch wenn weder gegen das Eine, noch das Andere bin - im Gegenteil! -  halte ich persönlich Bettsport für deutlich unbedenklicher als Gewalt in Spielen.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.02.2008 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 21.02.2008 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, dann schalt mal den Fernseher ein, vorzugsweise einen privaten Sender nach 22 Uhr. Da bekommst du sowohl Bettsport als auch Gewalt frei Haus. Und wie alt du bist fragt da keiner.  

SSA


----------



## TheChicky (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.02.2008 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 21.02.2008 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun ja, wie in diversen Pornos Frauen behandelt werden und was das für ne Wirkung auf Jugendliche und deren Einstellung zu Frauen hat, so halte ich das mindestens ebenso für bedenklich  Braucht man sich nur den Jugendslang a la "Isch ficke deine Muttää" anhören..

Spiele wie CoD4 sind nun mal, genau wie Pornos was für Erwachsene und nicht für Kinder und Jugendliche, deshalb sollte man sie auch ähnlich behandeln. Find ich zumindest.


----------



## TheChicky (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.02.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 21.02.2008 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber Kopfschüsse und harte Sexszenen werden rausgeschitten


----------



## Cipher69 (21. Februar 2008)

*...*

Gamer haben aber auch eine grössere Phantasie als "Normalos", Gamer erschrecken nicht mehr wenn (virtuelles) Blut aufm Bildschirm zu sehen ist. Manche Gamer haben aber auch noch nie "virtuelles" Blut gesehen weil Sie vielleicht nur Spiele wie C&C oder ähnliches spielen. Gamer haben keinen Vorteil anderen gegenüber nur weil Sie schneller mit der Mouse klicken können. Gamer haben genauso ein Recht auf Gesellschaft, in diesem Fall in einem Clan oder einer Gilde (via VOICECHATS) wie Tausende Pokerfans, oder Billardfans, Kegelfans und auch Frühshoppengeher!!!!

Gamer werden also als nicht gesellschaftsfähig abgestempelt, oder gewalttätig, oder gar gefährlich eingestuft nur weil sie am PC ein paar Pixel dargestellt bekommen die in ihrer Gesamtheit aussehen wie Blut? AHA!!!!! 

Also wenn ich mir demnächst "JOHN RAMBO" im Kino ansehen werden, komme ich dann als potentieller Amokläufer aus dem Kinosaal? Oder wenn mal wieder eine Leiche in Las Vegas gefunden wird und Dr. Gilbert Grissom mit seinem Team klären muss wer denn diese Leiche in seiner Blutlache zurück gelassen hat, bin ich danach gewalttätig? Oder wenn ich lese wie Lestat der Vampir genüsslich beschreibt wie er diese wunderschöne Spanierin aussaugt und sich an deren Blut ergötzt, bin ich dann nicht mehr gesellschaftsfähig? Es gibt noch tausende solcher Beispiele, die unsere sogenannten "VOLKSVERTRETER" wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal ansatzweise bedenken, bevor Sie vorsieht eine neues Gesetz zur erlassen, dass so manche Gesellschaft auseinander reisst. 



Zum Beispiel LAN-Partys ( wer ist eigentlich dieser LAN und warum feiert der soviele Partys? xD )

allabendliche Clanzusammentreffen ( in Deutschland gibt es ca. 40000!!!!!! Clans im ESport )

sogar Arbeitsplätze ( im Zusammenhang mit Online basierenden Spielen ) stehen auf dem Spiel!!!

Allein in Südkorea arbeiten 200.000 Menschen nur für den ESport!!!!

In Europa gibt es Schätzungen zu Folge 22.000.000 organisierte ESportler.



Also liebe Volksvertreter, ohne die wirtschaftliche Seite dieses Themas zu durchleuchten, solltet Ihr nicht lieber auf die von Euch gewählten Menschen hören?!



in Vertretung für die noobs2fight - Schuldig

http://www.noobs2fight.de/testportal2/portal


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 21.02.2008 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.02.2008 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich finde irgendwie was du sagst stimmt!
eigtl gibt es kein gut oder schlecht im universum
es ist alles ansichtssache der menschen
und bestimmt war vor vielen etlichen jahren vergewaltugung normal und da war es nicht schlecht
und jetzt finden es eben sogut wie alle menschen schlecht und eben auch einflussreiche menschen wie politiker etc. und deswegen ist es schlecht.

irgendwie ist gut und schlecht immer in ralation zum heutigen normalen weltbild
aber in wirklichkeit gibt es kein gut und schlecht

wenn ein tier ein anderes frisst sagen wir ja auch nicht es ist gut oder schlecht
eine ansicht vertritt es ist gut damit das tier nicht verhungert und weiterlebt
die andere sagt es ist schlecht weil ein kleineres süßes tier umgebracht wird

also da sieht man es ist nur ansichtsache der menschen

und wir müssen uns eben an die grundansicht der menschen halten und über vergleichsweise kleinere ansichtssachen kann man gerne streiten
wenn man sich nicht an die grundansicht hält gilt man als verrückt oder wird eingesperrt oder wird ausgegrenzt


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

aktuell läuft übrigens gerade eine debatte zum thema "computerspiele"(-preis) im b- tag. 

reinschalten!

edit:
die rede von herrn bisky (pds natürlich), war wirklich hörenswert.
entwickler in deutschland verdienen zu wenig, deswegen brauchen wir einen fair work preis". 

kein kommentar.


----------



## sandman2003 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 21.02.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> aktuell läuft übrigens gerade eine debatte zum thema "computerspiele"(-preis) im b- tag.
> 
> reinschalten!
> 
> ...




lol

naja hab gerade mal im steam forum einen thread gestartet zum thema!

von wegena lterskontrolle bei steam usw !


----------



## DeadBody666 (21. April 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das hier schon angesprochen wurde aber 
1. gibts in good old Germany schon jetzt sehr wohl Richtlinien um Spiele und   Filme nur Erwachsenen zugänglich zumachen.
und
2. haben sich die Leute von Oben schonmal gedanken darüber gemacht das sie mit verboten von Spielen die Wirtschaft in Deutschland blockieren?
Wenn es einen Bereich in der Wirtschaft gibt der immer wachsen wird ist das ja wohl die Software Industrie von der wir in Deutschland ja ohnehin nich wirklich viele Namhaften haben. DAS ist FAKT!


----------



## Boesor (21. April 2008)

DeadBody666 am 21.04.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. haben sich die Leute von Oben schonmal gedanken darüber gemacht das sie mit verboten von Spielen die Wirtschaft in Deutschland blockieren?
> Wenn es einen Bereich in der Wirtschaft gibt der immer wachsen wird ist das ja wohl die Software Industrie von der wir in Deutschland ja ohnehin nich wirklich viele Namhaften haben. DAS ist FAKT!



Nein, sowas wurde in den gefühlten 100000 Threads zu dem Thema noch nie angesprochen, du bist der erste.
Aber wir können ja mal gemeinsam überlegen welche Bedeutung die Softwareindustrie für den Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland hat.


----------



## DeadBody666 (21. April 2008)

Hört sich an als wärst du da anderer Meinung? Wenn ja warum?


----------



## Boesor (21. April 2008)

DeadBody666 am 21.04.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich an als wärst du da anderer Meinung? Wenn ja warum?



Weil ich mir ungefähr vorstellen kann, wieviele Menschen in Deutschland im Bereich der Spieleherstellung arbeiten, davon ziehe ich dann die ab, die dem Empfinden der Bundesregierung nach zu Gewalt betonte Spiele entwickeln.
Und diese paar Arbeitsstellen sind in Relation zum Gesamtarbeitsmarkt bzw. zur Gesamtwirtschaftsleistung völlig unerheblich.


----------



## DeadBody666 (21. April 2008)

da gebe ich dir recht! Aber wenn die Regierung die Reglementierung für die Spielehersteller nicht so streng machen würde, gäbs hier bestimmt mehr leute die Spiele programmieren!


----------



## Boesor (21. April 2008)

DeadBody666 am 21.04.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> da gebe ich dir recht! Aber wenn die Regierung die Reglementierung für die Spielehersteller nicht so streng machen würde, gäbs hier bestimmt mehr leute die Spiele programmieren!



Ich weiß nicht, nur für den deutschen Markt programmieren können sich ambitionierte Teams eh nicht leisten und richtig harte Regelungen gibt es auch hier ja noch nicht.
Ich fürchte, es muss andere Gründe geben


----------



## DeadBody666 (21. April 2008)

Viele Spieleentwickler und Programmierer  von der GamesAcademy 
gehen nach Amiland. Die Ausbildung ist in Deutschland an nur 2 öffentlichen Unis unter sehr nicht gerade guten bedingungen möglich. Nur die GamesAcademy hat gute Dozenten gute Hard- und Software! Auf 1en Dozenten kommen 2Studis. Allerdings kostet der Studiengang schlappe 48.000€.


----------



## Boesor (21. April 2008)

DeadBody666 am 21.04.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Spieleentwickler und Programmierer  von der GamesAcademy
> gehen nach Amiland. Die Ausbildung ist in Deutschland an nur 2 öffentlichen Unis unter sehr nicht gerade guten bedingungen möglich. Nur die GamesAcademy hat gute Dozenten gute Hard- und Software! Auf 1en Dozenten kommen 2Studis. Allerdings kostet der Studiengang schlappe 48.000€.



Ich würde sagen, das ist ähnlich wie beim Film, Emmerich und Petersen können auch nur im Ausland ihre Filme verwirklichen, wer hat in Deutschland schon 100 Mios dafür übrig.
Finde ich aber auch nicht so schlimm, einige kompetente Studios haben wir hier ja trotzdem, auch wenn der Nachwuchs nur sehr mangelhaft gefördert wird.


----------



## DeadBody666 (21. April 2008)

In America werden viele Filme aus einem Filmfound finanziert der von deutschen Aktionären bedient wird. Sowas müsste man auch für Entwickler und Entwiklungsstudios in Deutschland einführen!


----------



## Boesor (7. Mai 2008)

DeadBody666 am 21.04.2008 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> In America werden viele Filme aus einem Filmfound finanziert der von deutschen Aktionären bedient wird. Sowas müsste man auch für Entwickler und Entwiklungsstudios in Deutschland einführen!



Wenn jemand Interesse daran hat steht dem ja nichts entgegen.


----------

